# The Kiwi out look!!!!!!



## kiwidave

Hey guys,
Thought I should start my own thread and try to keep my pics in one place! I have been doing customs for about 6 months. And I am really enjoying it. This is s great Modeling/Customizing thread you guys have going here.

Cheers Dave.




























RM, thanks mate, it worked!!!!


----------



## tjd241

*Great idea Kdave...*

Your stuff is too nice to lose track of in this, that, and the other thread all over the place. Now we know where to look for ya!! nd

Nice looking Indy car too btw.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good KD!!! Are you guys noticing this engine sunk down in the hood opening??? Adds a little of that 1:1 realism factor. KD's even got the frame painted :thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool wheel work on the Indy too!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys, I will start taking pics as I do the cars.


----------



## CJ53

Keep em comin... !!! 
Looks like we might have "the land downunder" equal to our Hilltop, Joez, Nuther, Win, and of course Bob (phhhssssttt,gilligan,)zilla. 
CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

The Vette was a jaw dropper.... until I got to the 57!!!! :freak: Where did I put my Ronco drool catcher??? OMG that's slick!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

More!!!!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave,

Looks like you are moving into HT and glad to be one of your new Neighbors. Great stuff you are doing. Very nice to have another Custom Builder on board here. Whoooooooooooooo hooooooooo baby! This place just keeps getting beter and beter all the time! :hat:  :hat:

The rip the side pipes off and slam it down cars are very interesting. All your builds are great and am building a Type D Jag right now. Your pics of the "D" are pumping me up to dig in and get started. That window on yours is a nice touch. Who is the maker of the body and did the window come like that or is that a custom built window?

Bob...nice type D Jag (red is the best)...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Zilla, you guys have made me feel welcome here so I will stick around. Good to find a group of outstanding builders to hang out with. D-type Jags are from Big Dawg. Windows came with the kits. I've been racing this green one.


----------



## ebi

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Are you guys noticing


...not to forget the mirrors and sanded off emblems...
This Vette is really looking coooool!!! :thumbsup:

Greetz

Ebi


----------



## demether

Hi, 


You made really nice cars ! Bravo ! BUT...a good thing should be to take the pictures outside, on natural light, because your photos are a little dark...natural light is the best (or you can use articial "cold" light, but it's more pricey than the sun...). 


BTW, what is the origin of that ? 










can you give us more details on that build (chassis, rims, etc...) ? 


thanks !


----------



## roadrner

Great lookers! Gonna have to find me a couple of those TYCO 57's to slam. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome cars and nice idea of the mirrored display! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Glad to see the Kiwi Out Look open up, keep the projects coming! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your comments guys! Demether the car is roughly modeled on the 1979 John player special Lotus. One of my favorite cars when I was a kid. The Lotus is the black AFX body that came out with the yellow paper stickers. Chassis is a rebuilt G+. Modified Patto's decals. Wheels are from Tony in the UK. Always been a fan of the black and gold cars JPS cars. We had JPS BMWs that raced here as well. Would like to do the JPS BMWs one day when I can find some nice bodies to use! 
Porsche is supposed to look like it has just raced for 24 hours. Nissan is a replica of a famous car that raced down here. Nissan was my first attempt at decals and I learnt what not to do on this one. Will do a better job on the next one!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for your comments guys!


What kind of track is this on? Looks great!


----------



## kiwidave

Faller track. It comes with that "speckled" look! I have been collecting Faller stuff for about a year. One day I want to put together a Faller layout. Some cool track pieces like intersections with traffic lights, they work on a timer. Single lane stuff. Cool hair pin turns. Rail crossings. And the turn out tracks(very similar to Tyco US1 but work in the opposite direction) have points like a train set.


----------



## kiwidave

My Monte Carlo Escort. This started life as the green Rally Escort with the roof rack.


----------



## kiwidave

Project55! Started life as a sad looking Magnatraction Chevy that had broken body tabs when I got it. Still need to tidy a couple of things up! Ebi you have a very good eye!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like Tom S. will have to roll up his tongue after looking at this!!! Easy Tom!! Easy!! :tongue: She looks super sweet kiwi!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:I have one of these on the bench right now,waiting for me to figure out a way to make the tail lights.. I guess I still need to shop for some red translucent acrylic rod. Making a note to self now.. I've been a real scatterbrain lately.


----------



## yankee_3b

Kiwi, those are awesome builds! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great job on th race-worn 917. Are the headlights decals? I've been looking for decals that give the appearance of the real headlights.


----------



## kiwidave

Yes they are decals. I will try and track down the guy I got them from.


----------



## demether

I love this one ! GREAT !


----------



## T-jetjim

Dave - Great work on those projects. Must be tough having to get everything shipped so far.
Jim


----------



## kiwidave

Yep Jim you have got that right! A few people won't ship overseas(like RRR) so I have to get people in the States to buy and ship to me. So shipping is doubled some times. One NZ dollar only gets me US 66 cents. So it cost me a lot more to build these things. It's just the way it is and I am use to it now!
Thanks everyone for your kind comments. I'm working on a 1940 Ford coupe, a 1940 Ford Woodie, a Plymouth Superbird and a 1960 Corvette. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## yankee_3b

kiwidave said:


> Yes they are decals. I will try and track down the guy I got them from.


Thanks Dave!


----------



## kiwidave

Still some more work to do but the "Little Red Wagon" is looking good enough to show some pics!


----------



## bobhch

*Wheelie time...*

kewi that LRW looks real Fine! Always a fun truck to do up & those tires and rims make the look complete.

Just won a DODGE pickup with these decals on it from Wes. Can't wait to put it on the track in a couple of days.

Bob...Still have some Patos LRW decals left to play with...zilla


----------



## WesJY

KIWI - that LRW is sweeett!! it sits low.. i like it! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Still some more work to do but the "Little Red Wagon" is looking good enough to show some pics!


More work??? Looks pretty darn good to me :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes those wheels and stance myself!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. Would like to do some header pipes on the LRW and then I'll call it finished. Started a Promod Mustang project. Doesn't look like much yet but you can get the idea. Spent heaps of time on body work. Still learning!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Nice easy custom. Stock body with added decals and wheels.


----------



## ebi

kiwidave said:


> Started a Promod Mustang project. Doesn't look like much yet but you can get the idea.


Your Mustangs are looking great!!!! :thumbsup:
Who made it? LifeLike?

And yes, i've got an idea. 


Kind regards

Ebi


----------



## Bill Hall

Great work Dave. Straight two tones without a dividing accent or stripe is tricky indeed.

Yer wagon is especially nice!


----------



## tomhocars

Dave,Slotcarman is right.My tongue is on the floor.I love it.


----------



## kiwidave

Ebi, the Mustangs are old Tyco pro bodies. The orange one is original with no modifications. Just there as a comparison so you can see what's been done to the Red/Silver version. Bill, I have a couple of cars I want to do two tone and the Mustang was a trial run. I agree it is not easy to get a sharp line without using a stripe. Tom, thanks for the comments and the best part is they are fun builds!

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Thanks guys. Would like to do some header pipes on the LRW and then I'll call it finished. Started a Promod Mustang project. Doesn't look like much yet but you can get the idea. Spent heaps of time on body work. Still learning!!!!!


I like your red/silver version a heck of alot better :thumbsup::thumbsup: Yea, I like those cans that spray 2 colors, saves time!!! Nice "Little Red Wagon", Chevy style!!! RM


----------



## win43

Nice Nomad Dave. What did you use for the hoodscoop??


----------



## kiwidave

Win43, the Nomad is a stock body. Already had the hood scoop on it. Here's a couple more custom builds that a buddy did for me. Do you guys do Lexan stuff??? Or is Lexan a swear word around here?


----------



## demether

I'm making lexan too :


----------



## kiwidave

Outstanding work D. Love the GT40. You are very talented.


----------



## demether

thanks !


the gt40 was quite tuff to paint, because the black pinstripping (and all painting details) are made in "free draw" with a thin brush


----------



## roadrner

demether,
Great looking lexan. Keep the pix coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Mental note to self! Test the clear coat before applying. Just completely(insert swear word here) my latest project! The clear coat just ate the silver paint. I'm off to try and find some suitable floor polish on this side of the world.


----------



## tjd241

*uum... Lex Ann ???*



kiwidave said:


> Do you guys do Lexan stuff??? Or is Lexan a swear word around here?


We really don't know much about that... Perhaps you could send one to each of us and we could give you some feedback?  nd


----------



## win43

I don't do Lexan either, BUT that is some prety cool looking bodies.


----------



## bobhch

*Did up a T-Jet sized VW Bug body in Lexan for a wieght issue...put it on a trailer.*

kiwidave,

All you have to remember here is that if you like it, share it! My brain absorbes all Custom Slotcar images here and stores them in an alphabetical order file cabinet right next to all the other pics that are absorbed from my Hot Rod and Old Skool car magazines. YEAH like CJ said, you don't want to visit the inards of my Skull.:freak:

HO scale Lexan bodies and me don't get along to well together. Used to paint from the inside on larger Remote Control bodies way back when & had a blast doing that. Even painted a few bodies for some of the guys I raced with. Can mask off the larger bodies alot easier...ALOT!

Almost all of the HO Lexans I have tried get messed up in the Wheel Well cutting out process.  I can see clearly now...Maybe someday again the Phssssssssssssst-ing of color to the inside of Mini Lexans will find a build day on my garage shop bench? 

Bob...I have a bunch of clear Lexan bodies in a box someplace...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Zilla, I am looking forward to sharing what I'm up to with you guys. This is the best site out there for this sort of stuff. The talent here is still amazing me. I do prefer the hard body cars to the Lexans. I like the detail better on the hard bodies. 
That skull of your sounds fascinating!!!!! Try a round sanding drum on a Dremel to get the wheel wells shaped.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Haven't done a lot of inside work myself. I have enough trouble with the outside!!! Those do look good and always come out shiney...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Yankee 3b this is the guy with the decals.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-AFX-Gulf...ash=item5882ccd705&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## yankee_3b

kiwidave said:


> Yankee 3b this is the guy with the decals.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-AFX-Gulf...ash=item5882ccd705&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


Thanks Dave! Appreciate it! I saw his Ebay list a couple weeks back and have been in contact with him. He's a great guy and he lives only a short distance from the Watkins Glen track.


----------



## kiwidave

Still need to tidy up the paint and add some more decals but the "Grabber Blue" 1970 Mustang Nitro coupe is coming along nicely so far! Better than the last 2 bodies I mucked up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Mean little pony car!!! Nice!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Second attempt at this car. Will make a better job of the next one. Learning all the time. This one got dipped in floor polish. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## DesertSlot

Nice Mustang Dave!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes that hood ornament on the Mustang, nice work with the stripes. Pair it up beside that red/silver one for a Ford shootout!!! Great detail work on the 240 also. :thumbsup::thumbsup: for the Mustang, :thumbsup::thumbsup: for the 240...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're getting better every time!!! Sweet 240!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. Been making heaps of mistakes which means I'm learning every time. RM the blue Mustang used to be the red/silver one. I changed my mind on that one!


----------



## WesJY

Looks good!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Nice stuf kd. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Thanks guys. Been making heaps of mistakes which means I'm learning every time. RM the blue Mustang used to be the red/silver one. I changed my mind on that one!


Doh!!! I guess that kills the shootout  RM


----------



## kiwidave

RM, I may have to mess around with a old Tyco pro Camaro, would be good opposition for the Mustang??????
Thanks for your comments. "Little Yella Vette" pics will be up tonight!


----------



## DesertSlot

Looking forward to the pics, Dave!


----------



## bobhch

*Thow some Electricity at both the Datsun & that Mustang...*

Kiwi,

That Datsun has got that race appeal to it with those nice rims you put under it. Classic!

Bob...That blue looks great on your Mustang Muscle car too...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

No clear coat on the Mustang yet Zilla. That color should pop then! "Little Yella Vette" started life as a Red 1960 Tyco Vette with a roof. Ended up using a Curvehugger chassis because I think the wheels fit and look good on this body. And Mrs Kiwidave told me soo!!!!!! She has good taste!!!
Happy with this car and the finish came out the best I have managed yet. Big thanks to the guys that have been giving me advice.


----------



## DesertSlot

Nice vette! It's a beaut!


----------



## win43

Cool Mustang :thumbsup::thumbsup

Outstanding *VETTE*(vette)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!! Sweet vette!! One winner after another!!!! Amazing!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Keep up the great work...*

Nice Kiwi yellow VETTE!!!!!! yEAH mRS. keWi has good taste as those rims do look fine.

Bob...if your not carefull you will be meeting with Randy and Jimmy in the SCA program...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys! Now I have run out of parts,bodies,decals so can just gaze upon some unfinished builds for now!!!
Cheers Zilla I am going to need the SCA program that 1940 coupe I am building is stuck in my head and won't go away! Need decals, need decals,need decals. AAaaaaaaaaRRRRRRrrrrGGGGGGGGhHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Unfinished project. Managed to mount the body this weekend. Starting to look like something now. All going well I should have the coupe finished this week. Changed my mind on the decals and will just detail the body. Keep it smooth and clean.


----------



## kiwidave

57 Chevy resin body mounted low(Low is good) on a AFX Mag chassis. Been meaning to finish this one off for a while. Got motivated yesterday! Still not as good a finish as you guys can do but getting there! Thanks guys for the inspiration and advice.


----------



## bobhch

*Limey that looks good...*



kiwidave said:


> Unfinished project. Managed to mount the body this weekend. Starting to look like something now. All going well I should have the coupe finished this week. Changed my mind on the decals and will just detail the body. Keep it smooth and clean.


Looks great without any decals and think you made a good call on that decision. Smooooooooooooooooooooooooth! That Cherry 57 on the other hand looks just right with those flames sitting up front on it. HOT!

Bob...great that sublime green color is stuck in between my ears now...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla. Did a few laps with the Red Chevy. Fun little car! Looks good doing laps. Got the bug now. Hobby or habit?????????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Looking good there KD :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that low ride, never thought about a 4gear setup, doh!!! It's on my list now!!! Thanks...RM
P.S. Thanks for the taillight correction. Tyco screwed that up, uh Rich !!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


KD, I guess you know your making the price of 4 gear chassis's go up!!! Just a reminder!!! That shade of green is looking good on the 40 :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, That 40 ford is pure awesomeness!! I am left wondering will there be a hood or a motor gracing the engine compartment???? Looks really good all hunkered down like that!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

*Schwiiiiiiiiing!*



kiwidave said:


> Unfinished project. Managed to mount the body this weekend. Starting to look like something now. All going well I should have the coupe finished this week. Changed my mind on the decals and will just detail the body. Keep it smooth and clean.


OH MAN that's a bitchin build Dave. I'm drooling. 

Great fitment and stance...and of course it's GREEN!!!!

I've always been a proponent of the "backing away / less is more mantra".

I feel a Ford kick coming on.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET CARS MAN!! Ford Willy and 57 Chevy!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. Today I received 6 different sets of wheels inserts. One of them I think will be perfect for the green coupe. slotcarman12078 naked engine for this one!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Slammed Bad Dawg Camaro. Pro street (or maybe Pro mod) Bad Dawg Cuda coming soon as well. Waiting on parts to finish these projects off.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This one should be good!!! Looks like another 4 gear setup...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Being a novice the 4-gear chassis is a good option for me. It is narrow and the 3 wheelbase holes make it easier to match up to the bodies.


----------



## bobhch

*That Camaro body is so BAD!!!!*

Kiwi,

Pro Kewl is more like it...Vrooooooooooom, vrooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!

This picture reminds me of the movie "Used Cars" as it started out as a red car but, has been painted over. :lol: The last car to finish the "miles of cars" was driven by one of the salesmen to the lot & he finds out it was a RED car...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah he can't drive red cars. hahahahhahaha

I have the same kinda thing going on. My first new Truck was a red 95 Nissan pickup and had only 1 more payment left on it before getting this call from Ginger telling me she is at the Hospital and is alright....BUT, my car is totaled 

Then I had a Sweet Red 95 Monte Carlo Z34 that ran like a raped ape. Low millage car that my friend sold me. I was coming home from work on a Saturday and BAM got hit in the rear. TOTALED....aaaaah red is bad for me. 

Swore I would never own another red car again. First of all red is the best color in the world :roll: You can't help but get attatched to them (the red ones). Don't want that 3rd time is a charm thing going on. 

My friend who sold me the Monte Carlo Z34 has a Red 68 Camaro that is just perfect as he knows how to fix them up. This one came in pretty good shape but, it did need a few things like new front wheel bearings, etc,etc. I can ride shotgun in a red car...so far anyways.

Sorry about the Hijack.:freak: What color is it gonna be anyways?

Bob... #1 Red ( yellow is second Randy lol ) is just so shinney and perfect...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

It's gonna have to be red now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

"Mock up" of the Green Coupe! Nearly got all the bits to finish it off.


----------



## bobhch

*Holly lime-a-roney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WOW!

Bob...simply amazing...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla. This one is evolving nicely!


----------



## slotcarman12078

There is one and only one thing missing from that Ford. It needs a driver. You got horrorclix down under??


----------



## WesJY

OHH MAMA!!! I love it!! awesome job on that ford willy!!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


That's one good looking 40!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I sure like that wheel package!!! ... RM


----------



## mahorsc

i want one of each wow


----------



## win43

great looking WILLYS


----------



## JordanZ870

Are they done yet, Dave? C'mon, Post up!

I really LOVE that Chev but the Ford Bidness Coupe, all dumped in the weeds like that, is ALL* Bidness! :thumbsup:

I wish I could find that color green in Duplicolor paint.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I hear ya Joe!!! Another visit to all the local auto parts stores has brought around a new level of despair.  The auto spray bombs selection has been cut in half, and a rack of brush bottles have taken their place. It's very hard to tell what colors reside in each bottle, and the price for a brush bottle is as high as the cans.  I've read you can use the brush paint in an airbrush, but the cost for such a small amount of paint puts a damper on it. Even the metalcast colors have been trimmed and all I've been able to find is blue, red and purple. NAPA had one can of orange left. Next time I'll have to ask if the unstocked ones are still available as a special order.. There are a larger assortment available in enamels, but I really prefer lacquer..


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for your comments! The green is a Plasti-kote color(April Green) if that's any help? 

Are they done yet, Dave? C'mon, Post up!

Hahahaha. No pressure then joez870!!!!! Wish I could post some pics but the unfinished cars are waiting on parts. 

Cheers.


----------



## bobhch

*I am ready for a day of fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Red Camaro and all....*



kiwidave said:


> It's gonna have to be red now!!!!!!!!!!!


Here is a picture of my friends 68 when he got it about 2 1/2 years ago. Will show some pics of what he has it looking like now tommarro night sometime.










Am getting up in the moring to meet my long time good friend (we graduated in 1983 together) and drive to the "Last Fling of the Spring" car show in Westpoint Nebraska in the early morning for registration of his Camaro. I get to ride shotgun.

It is a little different than it was back when we smoked, drank, did cookies in the parking lot before school on snowy days, ate & even shot bottle rockets out from inside of his 71 El Camino (he still has it) back in High School. Still it is a blast to be inside of a 60s Muscle Car. He has put alot of work into this car to bring it up to near perfect condition since this picture was taken. Kinda like a time machine of sorts....Vrooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooooooom, sCREEEEEEATCH!


Bob...1/1 cars are fun too...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Your buddies Chevy looks really nice in the pics. A friend of mine has a SS with the white stripes. 
Go on get out there and relive your youth. The Camaro looks perfect to hang out the windows and taunt the pretty girls(no fat chicks). 
Sounds like you are in for a great weekend. Have fun!

That chrome around the wheels arches and along the sills has me thinking!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

kiwidave said:


> (snip)
> 
> The Camaro looks perfect to hang out the windows and taunt the pretty girls(no fat chicks).
> 
> (snip)


i always seemed to end up with the fat chicks.

wait, what? oh, sorry, was that TMI?

--rick


----------



## roadrner

ParkRNDL said:


> i always seemed to end up with the fat chicks.
> 
> wait, what? oh, sorry, was that TMI?
> 
> --rick



Like I use to tell a buddy of mine who seemed to have the same, uh desire, luck or break, they need luvin' too. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch

*I met my friend Dan at 8:00 am this morning and parked my car at Arbys all day...*

What a fun day! Perfect weather, No Wife, No Kids & Cars, Cars, Cars...All day long.

About 650 to 700 cars total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



















Dan put the pedal to the floor and we Zoomed off to the show & made it in record time (1 HOUR).

:hat: a lets go fast party :hat:




























Hey move that orange car...it was a 69 and on the wrong side of the street. 

We told him were to go (nicely) and then 2 more 68 Camaros pulled in next to us.

The 68 Stock class (any make or model car made in 68 that is stock) is what my friend was entered in. 

Newly rebuilt Big Block with about 400 H.P......YEAH SHE GOES FAST! 

No trophy but, we still had lots of fun.










I got home at 7:00 pm and mowed the yard. Almost needed night vision goggles to finish it off.

Bob...this was better than any Holiday...zilla


----------



## tjd241

Hey Bob..._had a good time and was on sensory overload_...Zilla, Sounds like a great time was had by all... It's too bad we're all spread out all over... dang... nd

btw: Did Dan install his chin spoiler with a Dremel and 5 min epoxy like I do with mine?  nd


----------



## bobhch

*Maybee a car show would be a good place for a bunch of us to hook up???*



tjd241 said:


> Hey Bob..._had a good time and was on sensory overload_...Zilla, Sounds like a great time was had by all... It's too bad we're all spread out all over... dang... nd
> 
> btw: Did Dan install his chin spoiler with a Dremel and 5 min epoxy like I do with mine?  nd


Yeah ND,

I wish you and everyone else here could have been at this show with us today...that would have been a BLAST! :hat:  :hat:

I know that there has been lots of talk about a National meeting of HobbyTalkers in the past. It just never happens.
Maybe if we could make a list of Car Shows in different States on a thread with dates (next years dates)
Then people could post which one or ones they could make it to.
Some of us might actualy be able to make it and meet up with other Hobby Talk members.
Heck I know there is a Las Vegas show that would be great to go to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ORGANIZATION, pre planned...hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  I would give it a shot. :hat:

When you asked about Dan installing his chin spoiler I thought you were talking about Danny the Dash...LOL
No superglue but, he has had to replace it once already. BOING...curbes happen.

Bob...yeah my friend Dan ( DUH! :freak...zilla


----------



## WesJY

BOB!!! On the last picture .. nice camaros but BE NICE TO THAT HEMI ORANGE ROADRUNNER!!! she aint on wrong side of the road!! she is the hemi !! the king of all cars!!!!!!!! I bet mopars goes home with trophies all the time just like those damn new york yankees!!

LOLOLOLOL!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Those wheels look great on your friends Camaro. Gotta love a Big block!! Sounds like you had an awesome day. Thanks for sharing the pics.
Couldn't help yourself aye Wes!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*I liked the rr but, think Dan was worried...look at his face in that pic...lol*



WesJY said:


> BOB!!! On the last picture .. nice camaros but BE NICE TO THAT HEMI ORANGE ROADRUNNER!!! she aint on wrong side of the road!! she is the hemi !! the king of all cars!!!!!!!! I bet mopars goes home with trophies all the time just like those damn new york yankees!!
> 
> LOLOLOLOL!!
> 
> Wes


Wes,

O.K. you win. We were on the wrong side of the road. LOL










Bob...happy now :lol:...zilla


----------



## WesJY

LMAO!!!!! Oh man that was funny. your friend's face has the right expression.. ehh? thinking in his mind i parked right next to a hemi roadrunner sh**!! LOLOLOLOL!!

Yeah i am happy now!!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

All done! Took forever to get the wheels here.


----------



## WesJY

OHHHH SWEEEEEEEET!!!!!!   :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Flippin' awesome!!! That is 55 chevy perfection!!! :thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Somebody car the Fire Department because, this 55 is On Fire!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

yeah this is one Super Nice 55 & love everything you did to make it like this. So much detail in one little car. The bumper treatment in matching red and white body colors is Trick!

Bob...Got Flames...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> The bumper treatment in matching red and white body colors is Trick!


yeah!! didnt realized that before !! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys! This is a Bad Dawg SG+ 1969 Camaro body I mounted to a 4 gear chassis. Thanks to Zilla for the inspiration.


----------



## WesJY

Thats one sweet camaro car!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Cranberry Red...*

Those tires are just like a tasty Turkey on Thanksgiving...stuffed just right!

Bob...gobble, gobble, gobble...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>



That's one good looking Camaro :thumbsup::thumbsup:. I likes 2 the tone stripes plus that mean looking stance.... Smooooooooooth!!! RM


----------



## yankee_3b

You are crank'in out some primo units Dave. Saw your posts at Pattos Place. Keep'em com'in!:thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot

That Camaro is georgeous! My favorite color combo. The 55 is sweet too! Great work Dave!


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang sexy cars, man! :thumbsup:
The 55 really talks to me for some reason. Probably the sheer coolness of it. Heh!

I am diggin' on the Camaro for sure, hey! Any guy can stuff a spec chassis up into a bod, but yours sure has the right stance. The stripes came out beautifully, too! :thumbsup:


Yeah, I love the red!


----------



## XracerHO

One Sweet Camaro & One Awesome 55 Chevy - stance, detail & display excellent!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks to all for your comments! Hopefully I can stick around and get to know some of your guys. I love this Modeling/Customizing thread. No BS and no politics. Just fun, as these little cars should be.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## CJ53

Dave..
Been hangin around here for about 2 yrs.. NO better place on the internet.. 
Keep up the Great work!
CJ


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> Thanks to all for your comments! Hopefully I can stick around and get to know some of your guys. I love this Modeling/Customizing thread. No BS and no politics. Just fun, as these little cars should be.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


you will be here forever!!! I have been coming here since 2004!!! Never got tired of it! 

Wes


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> Thanks to all for your comments! Hopefully I can stick around and get to know some of your guys. I love this Modeling/Customizing thread. No BS and no politics. Just fun, as these little cars should be.
> 
> Cheers Dave.


Hopefully stick around? You going somewhere? Once you've started you can't go anywhere. Wether you like it or not, you have tasted the kool-aid and are addicted now! :devil:


Anyway, we need more of you mates from down below to come on board and play. Plus with a name like Dave......... :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

rr


----------



## kiwidave

Not much getting done here. Waiting on some parts to turn up so I can get some cars finished. Here's a bit of a preview of projects at different stages.


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

Far Our fun slot projects...I want to be you!

That Camaro is a real looker.:thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Silver, black and gold all in the right places...

Bob...love the kiwi preview...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Preview pix are always welcomed. Love seeing how jobs unfold from concept to actual custom. keep them coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Here's pics of the Woody evolving!!!! There's a pic lower down on the page of the Woody with nearly all the body work done. As with most of the cars I have done the original idea morphs into something else? I think that's part of the fun! The two tone Coupe is now the lime green one!


----------



## WesJY

Freakin Awesome!!!!!  

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Live to build another day...Yeah!*

Great body build up pictures Dave! 

Where were you when they needed someone to just say NO to the Pacer design? lol

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...esult_group&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBcQsAQwAA

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...t:en-us:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7RNWE_en&sa=X&um=1

Hey just a few more goofy designs.....................

Bob...fun builds fun...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking this 40 Woodie. Will have to show this one to the boys at the shop...RM


----------



## WesJY

Hey bob - pacer wasnt bad.. it felt weird riding it.. and my brother had a gremlin that always breaks down!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

I dunno Wes!!! The pacer is a pretty Funky looking car. Would be hard to look cool driving one of those!!!!!
Just playing around with ideas for a Blazer???


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Just playing around with ideas for a Blazer???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ideas??? Although I haven't "yet", may I suggest a chrome blower set up. I've also filled in the back side windows on a couple. Makes a great spot for your favorite sponsor. I also like using those "2 in 1" spray cans...And Oh yea, I likes that lowered look you got there KD :thumbsup::thumbsup: (had to make a note of that) ...RM


----------



## bobhch

*Nice bodies needed....ho scale...yeah baby!*

I'm thinking a sunroof with a couple nice gals from Hooters popping up through it. :woohoo:

Bob...HTERS make you happy...zilla


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave said:


> I dunno Wes!!! The pacer is a pretty Funky looking car. Would be hard to look cool driving one of those!!!!!
> Just playing around with ideas for a Blazer???


LOL.. yeah true. about the blazer - two tone color? I think randy did one awesome job on it. I ll have to look at his thread. 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hmm.. Them tail lights (or the lack there of) have got my interest peaked!!! I just may need to hunt one of them down for dissection purposes!!! :lol: She certainly has curb appeal all hunkered down like that!!! A family of 4 (zombies) would fit nicely in there too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Firstly I have to thank "Fordcowboy" for helping me out with this project. Thanks mate! This started off as a Tyco Ford coupe. Shaved the body down and screwed it to a 4-gear chassis. Smoothed off the body seams and tidied up the old body. Lime green was a suggestion from another HT member, and it worked well for this project. Decals are from a Mead brothers kit. Alloy wheels and inserts from a buddy in the UK.


----------



## slotcarman12078

There's only one thing that would make that Ford coupe cooler, and that would be working lights. I'm really not ready to progress past T Jet bodies yet though..though I am trying one out. By the way, darn good eye on matching up the body lines on that woodie!!!! That is so perfect, it's like they were made for each other!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

We may have to collaborate on a lighted project one day???? I know nothing about LED lighting! I have had very little to do with T-jets as well. Just started a couple of T-jet projects. The Gold stripping on this body was an option on the 1/1 cars. Learning all the time!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


>


Looks like Vincent wheels.


----------



## win43

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like Vincent wheels.


Same thing I was thinking :freak:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*look there is one...wait yet another...Hey over there......*

Awesum Lime build up! I love cars and your cars just add to the enjoyment of my getting to look at kewl car time. 

Bob...looking and loving it...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Ya know what Dave?

Since you've come to the board I've found a whole new appreciation for the four gear rig. That "Slimer" came out great!

Funny how we get stuck in a rut 'til someone comes along and makes ya go ....duh!


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys. 4-gear chassis are easier to find here than T-jets that's the only reason I have gone that way! I have ordered some AW T-jet type chassis and am looking forward to trying out some T-jet based projects. "Slimer", I like that!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Yet another 4 gear project!!!! Might have to change my user name to 4geardave????


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Chevy!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


I'm a liking this one for now!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Got some paint on this Merc today. Some body mods already done. Trying to modify the front grille tonight for a different look. More paint and decals to come. Thanks Zilla!!!


----------



## clausheupel

*Clap, clap, clap...*

Dave,

you do some really outstanding work! One custom nicer than the other!!!

Great idea to put the Tyco Willys on top of a 4-gear chassis (never thought about that...)!!! I did a similar project a while ago...










...but never was really satisfied with the Willys´ stance. The 4-gear makes her look so much better! Maybe I´ll dig this project out again then...

Greetings from the other side of the world,

Claus


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you Claus. Your little Ford looks like a tough little racer! We never really got T-jets here so the 4-gear chassis were the best option for me. Now I have got some T-jet bodies so will try some t-jet custom builds. The white Ford Falcon and the Merc are my first attempts at T-jets!!! I need to learn how to cast so I can do some cool stuff like your cars.

Cheers Dave.


----------



## bobhch

*Knew you would do her up right....Kewl Beans!*



kiwidave said:


> Got some paint on this Merc today. Some body mods already done. Trying to modify the front grille tonight for a different look. More paint and decals to come. Thanks Zilla!!!


You are very welcome Dave,

What a great idea to do a continental tire rear end on that Mercury. It is looking good man.

Claus,

That looks like some fine Willys engineering....are you and Kewi long lost brothers or what? 

Kewi,

Untill finding HT I never realy messed around with T-Jets much. That has changed alot...they are fun stuff!

Bob...have done a few t-jets now myself...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla. A little more progress on the Ford Falcon.


----------



## WesJY

Sweet Falcon!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## gonegonzo

I like the Falcon . It's being a 4 door adds originality to it. Great drag car material.

Gonzo


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys. Lots of these Falcons ended up on the strip gonegonzo. Popular race cars down here. You would have to pay well over $100,000 for a real XYGT HO Falcon 1:1 car.


----------



## kiwidave

*Slime sled*

Big thanks to Zilla for the body. Never been a big fan of Lead sleds. And probably wouldn't have attempted this one if Zilla hadn't sent me this body. I am very glad he did now. 
Added a skirt around the bottom of the body to conceal the rear wheels better and added a continental kit.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Again, COOL!!!! Nice addition of a bumper with the continental kit!!! The extra skirting makes a world of difference too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

K-Dubya!

That's a classy lil wench you wrenched up.

YOWZA!


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys! Big thanks to PP for this body. Thought it was too good for a hack and paint so added scoop, decals and some wheels. Thanks again Pig.


----------



## demether

Great look !


----------



## bobhch

*You are welcome you Slimey, Limey Kiwi Dude...*

Dave,

Hey this is some great Custom WoRk MaN....Far Out and Groovy! You made that mercury yours with all that body work & Everyone loves a Chevelle with Hooker decals on it. 

Bob...just want to keep having fun...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

KD, one Very COOL Merc with great body work and a nifty Chevelle with the large hood ornament! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes the extras on the sled, nice 2 tone work also I might add. And yea, I likes them hood ornaments...RM


----------



## 706hemi

nice merc dave, boss job, now you gotta build the drag version, check out the "ironhorse" pro mod version, i think driven by johnny rocca, its pretty bad!!! take it easy, tony


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your comments guys! Yeah Tony, good plan!!!


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for your comments guys! Yeah Tony, good plan!!!


Now that is a Mercury on Steroids!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Tyco 57 Chevy mounted to a AFX 4-gear chassis. Thumbnail images because the upload feature has disappeared on my Photobucket page?


----------



## bobhch

*57 Chevy............yIPPy skIPPy & fun, fun, fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Kiwi,

Ooooooooooooooooooh that is just plain Sweet! 
The Flame job with the white in front just Rocks the House Down.
This is a real bOOGIe WOOGie, Burnout Drag Race machine!

Bob...looks fast and Mean...zilla


----------



## CJ53

Looks like you nailed another one there Dave!! 


CJ


----------



## slotcarman12078

How does he do it???? :lol: One after another after another!!! :freak: Just when you think he's run out of tricks, another one comes out of his sleeve!! Nice job KD!! Like the way the flames blend with the white!! Sweeeeet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## win43

Sweet!!!! 57


----------



## WesJY

DANG! SWEET 57 man!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys. Thanks for the comments. I somehow got logged out of Photobucket????? Wanted to try a gold grille on one of these since I built the first Tyco/Afx 57.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> [/IMG]


I likes this 57!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Great looking Street Rides make me smile  ...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

I bet the 57 boogies down the strip just fine.
What a looker! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Sweet 57 - great paint & really like the rims!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys! XracerHO talk to 706Hemi. He makes the wheels and inserts.


----------



## kiwidave

Been busy with life and work but have managed to get these two mounted to their chassis. Low is good!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hey!! That bus kinda looks familiar!! :lol: It looks great with them wheels! Cool looking Falcon too!! You dod a great job setting the height on both of them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

*Slammba*

Cheers guys. Finished off the little green Van today. Will do some laps tomorrow. Should look pretty good on the track. Got a funny feeling it will tip off the first corner! Yes I bought the big can off green!!!


----------



## WesJY

Yeah!! Sublime green van!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*no rust!!*

Kiwi (green),

Vantastic VW stock old school look right out of the 60s.

Bob...that's the way uh, huh, uh, huh we like it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Cool Crusier!!! More great detail work!!! Just drive her slow in the turns!!! I've got to try some of this green...RM


----------



## GTPguy

Nice details on the paint job. I especially like the bumpers and license plate.


----------



## txronharris

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for your comments guys! Yeah Tony, good plan!!!


This is an incredible thread. Your tallets are apparently boundless. If I can request one for ya, it would be the one above. Not that you're taking orders, but it's about as sick as they come and would be not only a challenge to do, but a hell of a piece for your collection.

Thanks again for posting up all your work. Do you have any other racers like the Indy/F1 or GT cars you posted at the top of the thread that aren't the hot rods you've done that you can post?


----------



## slotnewbie69

i see a ledsled return coming!and nice veedub,kd!i lowered mine so low the front bumper almost drags.i think i put it in the customs thread somewhere...


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Hilltop, the green just seems to work on anything! And it stands out. txronharris, I have to get the decals for the Ironhorse sled. But hope to make a start on the body work this weekend. Also I have collected some more F1 bodies and will be doing some more F1 cars from the same era as the black JPS Lotus at the top of the thread. Also looking for a body so I can do Scott Dixons Indy car. Mega G maybe???????????

http://www.diecastfast.com/diecast/DCF/PROD/GC-18046


----------



## kiwidave

*Bad,bad,bad dawg 70 Cuda.*

Started with a Traxs Cuda body. Some mods and a change of chassis for a Pro mod look. I think I am done with the "green"!!! Then again I have half a can left???? Big thanks to Wes for helping out with decals and advice. Cheers!


----------



## WesJY

oh yeah!! baby!! thats one bad a$$ cudddaaaaa!!!!!! :thumbups:


Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet 'Cuda kiwi!!!! Sublime green looks good on everything, but especially good on a MOPAR!!! Nice detail work!!! Was really surprised to see such a great job with the tail lights!! That's a tight area to work in.. Great job!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Sublime Cuda, Green's your colour!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


I like this ProMod Cuda!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I see Wes is trying to convert you too KD.  Those are some good looking stickers. May have to try some of this green yet!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Mopars that span the Globe...Sub Lime keeps working for me!!! Great Cuda man...*

2 parachutes.....You know this thing is fast! Great Cuda Kiwi!!

Just like back in the 70s with the flat black hoods and Plymouth rear white decals that Pop on some wild Mopar paint colors.

Bob...God Bless American Muscle...zilla


----------



## win43

GREAT CUDA!!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

*Little Yella*

Don't ya just love it when things fall together for ya!!!!! Had this chassis sitting around for ages. Putting the big wheels on made the standard traction magnets next to useless. Luckily some strong magnets turned up in another chassis and found their way into this one. Rear wheels were ground down to fit Specialty chassis(4-gear) silicones. Turbo hopper pick up shoes and a longer guide pin and the chassis performs well. Have to thank Hilltop for the COOL resin body and advice. I spend a lot of time trying to do cars that look like 1:1 cars but this little car was just a fun build. Hope you like it?


----------



## kiwidave

*More Little Yella*


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOOKING CAMARO!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!!!! KD!!! You done hit a home run with this one!!! I'd say you got the horsepower issue well covered!!! Is that a muscle machine power plant?? Screaming Yellow Zonker for some reason comes to mind!! Don't ask why.. I don't know!! LOL :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


WooHoo KD!!! Looking good from down under!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: And to think the boys worked so hard and put in so many hours rebuilding that hood, and you cut it open, lol... That does look good, right out of a "CarToons" magazine, and in one of my favorite colors too!!! That big powerplant and the side headers do the trick...RM
P.S. Like that TYCO tag


----------



## videojimmy

oh man, what a cool and fun drag car!


----------



## bearsox

*KD ,
me likey ! That's a fun and cool looker for sure .

Bear:thumbsup:*


----------



## JordanZ870

The phrase "Born to boogy." comes to mind.

Sweet car! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

kd,
Nice pair! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

KD, one COOL Yellow Camaro with one HUGE hood ornament!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Very Nice! ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

*Jerry in Bug!*

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Here's a Dash Bug(Thanks Zilla) flared fenders, reworked back bumper. And a bit of tricky masking!


----------



## bobhch

*you sure know how to build fun...*

Kiwi,

That black bug is a fun looker and makes me just want to go find a 1/1 VW and take it for a spin. Great stuff man!

The Camaro is AMAZING with all the paint, decal and body work you did to Randys little casted up Gem. The black stipes are incredible and you even kept them 100% there on that hood. Nice work on that!

Bob...what I see is FUN TIMES BUILDING these...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet VeeWee KD!!!! I wanted to do one of them in white (where the black is) and aqua green (where the red is) but never got around to it. Awesome job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice VW, the fender flares really add to the bug & some very trick masking!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Guidepin

Love the Camaro and the VW. Nice work with great results Dave. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## videojimmy

LOVE that Bug! very creative and well executed!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Cool flares and running boards!!! I like that wheel selection too for a street cruiser. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm sure that center mural was tricky!!! RM


----------



## win43

SWEET BUG!!


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. Work is nuts for me this time of year. Will try and get a couple more projects done as time allows.


----------



## kiwidave

He's a look at a couple of projects that are now mounted to the chassis and nearly ready for some paint. AFX Capri has a SG+ chassis and a lowering job thanks to some Hilltop body mounts. Alloy wheels and brass BBS inserts from 706Hemi.
AFX Blazer now running a Tjet and some Vincents tucked up in the body.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like these project car pics!!! Those wheels look great on that Capri. I'll have to add a Blazer to the boys list, after seeing this one...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Double ditto on what Hilltop said!!! I have been drooling over that blazer for a while now, all hunkered down like that looks wicked!!! Time to go body shopping again!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Good Stuff KDave. Nice to see the different mix of body styles you work with too. Way to mix it up on the bench! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## T-jetjim

Dave - It must so exciting going to your mailbox. It looks like you have goodies delivered all of the time. Can't wait to see these builds painted and detailed.
Jim


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## win43

Really like the way the Capri and Blazer are shaping up :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kiwi,

The Capri and Blazer are great projects and are looking smooth in thier primed coating.
Nice idea man! Kinda like m & m candies just waiting for color now.   :roll: 

I hear Phssssssssssssssssssssssssssssshing............are they done yet?

Bob...I hear them screaming paint me, paint me!!...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Yes, they do look wicked sitting there so low. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the comments guys. Wee disaster painting the Blazer last night. I my haste to get it done I knocked it onto the ground and it got covered in "Fluff" and a couple of those "random pubes" that seem to turn up from nowhere when your not looking? So it's plan "B" now for that one! 
As for the Capri I am stumped with the color? I have blue glass and red glass for that body. Leaning towards "Ford blue" and white with blue glass??????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Uh, Can I suggest a color??? I'm thinking... RM


----------



## kiwidave

Always open to suggestions. Fire away!


----------



## roadrner

kiwidave said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Wee disaster painting the Blazer last night. I my haste to get it done I knocked it onto the ground and it got covered in "Fluff" and a couple of those "random pubes" that seem to turn up from nowhere when your not looking?


kd,
Don't feel too bad, all of us customizers have done that at least once if not more. I'm not sure what pics up more "Fluff", clearcoat or Future.  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think they both pick up about the same RR. The big difference is the Future is almost easier to remedy...


----------



## bobhch

*How is plan "B" working...gonna be a nice Blazer!*



kiwidave said:


> Always open to suggestions. Fire away!


Kewi keep leaning towards the blue and white man as that will be nice. 

I saw Randys post and was thinking, he was thinking (maybee?) that it would look nice with white on the bottom and Yellow on the top with the red glass and some race numbers to go with that. Oooooh and a red stripe to keep the two colors seperated.

Bob...whatever you decide it will be great...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

*The cursed black Blazer.*

This car took a trip across the carpet while the paint was wet and was a furry mess. Lots of new swear words invented at the time! Has been stripped back and redone. Now runs a T-jet chassis with Vincent wheels.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Again, nice detail work :thumbsup::thumbsup: Noticed the rubber molding on the bumpers too!!! Like that blue tie affair also!!! RM


----------



## T-jetjim

Looking great Dave. Vincents look great on this. Was that white trim hand painted? 
Jim


----------



## win43

Super cool BLAZER. Great detail works. And you can't go wrong with Vincent rims. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. T-jetjim, I had to redo the black paint on the Blazer after I fuzzed it. I started by giving it a light sand which only took the paint off the high points(side trim). So after I stripped and repainted the body I ran a hobby file across the side trim. I did paint the sides silver under the black so the trim would show up silver but the file removed the silver as well. Still, I was happy with the result!


----------



## kiwidave

Blazer chassis body mounts.


----------



## Bill Hall

Evening wear or cool vehicles, ya cant go wrong with basic black!
Nice job Kiwi!


----------



## XracerHO

Black Blazer & clever body mount!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Bill and XracerHO. Time to get back to the customs. I work for a big Liquor store and the last month has been nuts. Not much time for anything! The silly season is over!!!
Here's some work in progress. Waiting on wheels from the UK.


----------



## CJ53

Dave,, Awesome.. gitrdun.. 
CJ


----------



## roadrner

KD,
Nice combo! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch

*Get down tonight...Yeah!*

LIMEY....Dats a nice one! Dats da way uh huh uh huh we like it...uh huh uh huh 

Bob...looks like a Skittles color to me...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a betting this is gonna be a cool looking, combo package!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers guys! All chrome 55 dumped on a AW Tjet chassis. Blower and RRR wheels. Bling,bling!!!! Yep I know I need to clean off the fingerprint on the roof!!


----------



## roadrner

Sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomjet

Cool!! All chrome 55!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I can see myself!!!!! Nice job KD!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

really great builds dave!was the ford on the trailer the old tyco bopdy originally?i have one and you're giving me ideas...


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the comments guys. Yes it was an old Tyco body, the black flamed body slotnewbie69. Here's some better pics and some details. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=262430&page=8


----------



## slotnewbie69

thanks fer the info,and your builds are wicked!love the tyco ford woodie combo!was it a hot wheels woody?


----------



## kiwidave

Will PM you some pics and details slotnewbie69


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!! Cant wait to see it done!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

*Mampa Zakspeed Capri.*

Loved the look of these cars when I was younger. The Mampe Capri always caught my eye because of it striking color scheme. Always wanted a Zakspeed Capri for my collection. Now I have one! 
Resin body, wheels, BBS inserts and decals are from 706hemi.


----------



## 706hemi

you done me proud dave, nice job!!! me too, loved the zakspeed capri, got the zakspeed mustang in the pipeline too, prob this summer, take it easy all, tony


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is some colorful work!!! Time consuming, I'm just guessing here!!! Looks great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## win43

GREAT LOOKING CAR :thumbsup::thumbsup:

That looks like labor intense detailing


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's some serious decal work!!! And over black too!!! Dang!! :freak: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

CAPRI......AW-sum!!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice build, KD! I think youre at a level of detail up there with the 1/32 stuff.

Im thinking thats one of those bodies on ebay by anthill1969, right? Im gonna have to evenutally get a couple of those, the quality looks amazing.


----------



## roadrner

Nice one kd! Love that frontend. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

WOW - Awesome work!


----------



## WesJY

WOW! thats one best looking capri car!!! 

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Great Car...*

... another in a long line of Kiwi works of art. :thumbsup::thumbsup::hat: nd


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. My pleasure Tony! Put my name down for one of the Mustangs.


----------



## kiwidave

*Promod Sled.*

This build was inspired by the "Ironhorse" Promod 1950 Merc. This is a modified Dash body. Yes I have lost the front glass!!!!! Hopefully I will find it soon. Zilla this is the "Poo" painted body you sent me!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm a liking this!!! A Sled never looked so fast as this one!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome looker KD!!! That came out sweet!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Scooby Dooby Dooooooooooooooooooo....Whicked build!!*

KIWI,

I picked up your pictures and ploped them down below...You did some handy work here!



































[/QUOTE]

Holy de "Poo" Shama lama Ding Dong that looks FAST and Kewl man!!

If you don't find that window it shouldn't be that hard to make one. You can do it. 

Bob...Building slot cars the world over...zilla


----------



## WesJY

WOW!

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b

We'll just give you the checkered flag on this one. That's a real beauty. We've come to expect nothing less. Great work as always!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Merc Sled, KD! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## win43

SWEET SLED!!!!!

That is the fastest Led Sled I have seen standing still :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

KD, 
Like I said in the other post... PERFECT!!!!!! 

CJ


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys your compliments are appreciated!!


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice ride height, bitchen color.

Very cool KD!


----------



## slotnewbie69

sweet sled,dave.


----------



## roadrner

Ditto! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 706hemi

nice one dave, athough i think you could of got it a bit lower!!!!! i rekon the ironhorse pro mod boys would give that a big thumbs up, paricularly like them wheelie bars and bug catcher!!!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Interesting take on the ol' led sled, KD. Nicely done, as always.


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you guys! Hahaha Tony, thanks for the bars and bug catcher! Your parts just finished the sled off nicely and low is good!!


----------



## videojimmy

great work kiwi! love the JL flames!


----------



## kiwidave

1969 Sunoco Trans am Camaro. Another slammed Traxs body. 4-gear chassis(again)!!! Decals came from Pattos.


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Looks great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## XracerHO

KD, one Great Sunoco Camaro, a favorite of mine, nice work!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hello Sunoco!!! Great looking Camaro!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: That wheel selection works good!!! RM


----------



## 706hemi

nice looking piece dave, right on the money with the wheels and the stance, tony


----------



## win43

Nice CAMARO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang!!! Makes me want to fill up at Sunoco... Wait, I just did!!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Just want to jump down those stairs and go for a ride.

Bob...I call Shotgun...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for your comments. I am really happy how the Sunoco Camaro turned out. Had the idea banging around in my skull for a while. It just went together nicely in the end. No dramas, Yay!!!
Remember the "Slimer" coupe? Now has a matching trailer! With a bit of luck the Tow car will be ready this week.


----------



## coach61

Sweet! Nice Job down undda Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Wow!!! Is that a Featherlite trailer??? Looks factory built!!! Nice match up...RM


----------



## roadrner

Great color choice kd! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY

Did you make the trailer?? Man!! Both looks sooooooo SWEET toegther!!!   


Wes


----------



## 69Stang

Not to pass over the last rig (and that trailer really does kick tail) but that Camaro is amazing!


----------



## 706hemi

Ultra cool dave!! bet the crew of that coupe can't wait for the tow truck to get that bad boy to the track!!! Tony


----------



## bobhch

*That trailer is even plated...*

kiwi,

W  W! That is Slime-a-rific looking! Got the trailer loaded up and heading down the Highway baby! :wave:

Bob...great building man...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job KD!!! The spy shots from chat weren't as impressive as these pics!! Superb job!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69

:thumbsup::thumbsup:really nice stuff dave.


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Very nice combination & can't wait to see the tow vehicle! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## kiwidave

Tow car done!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job Dave!!!! I picked up one of them woody bodies myself, but it's a bit too big for a T jet.  Beautiful set!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

sweet!


----------



## bobhch

That is one nice Tow Woody!! Holy Ma rink a dink a do!!

Idealy I would say you pulled this off without a hitch but, you managed to get that in the package also. 

This is one of those "yeah I did it and it came out Cool" builds. Far out Mr. Kiwi green shooter of paint...eeeeeeeeeer!

Bob...Love looking at this over the edge tow build up...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice trio, very nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That was some major carving!!! Why didn't Tyco think of that??? RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice trio, very nice!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: That was some major carving!!! Why didn't Tyco think of that??? RM


I have to agree with him.. i would never understand why tyco didnt think of that ?? sighhh.. we will never know !!! maybe its time for AW to do stuff like that?? 

Kiwi - frickin awesome trio sets man!!!  :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## SplitPoster

Kermit the Frog would be proud! Remember, he sang "It's not easy being green." WRONG! Easy on the eyes they are!

Beautimous work!


----------



## XracerHO

KD, it was worth the wait - Great Tow Vehicle!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great idea & very nice matching trio!!! ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Now that's color coordinated KD.

Nice finish on the project!


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for your comments! I also have to thank Hilltop and Fordcowboy for their assistance with items on this build.


----------



## 706hemi

great build dave, let us know what the rod runs in the 1/4!!! perhaps a name change to the green kiwi is more appropriate?! take it easy tony


----------



## slotnewbie69

beautiful!love the woody builds you have done!


----------



## kiwidave

1970 XYGT Falcon. Body came from Alfaslot. Wheels are Vincents, rubber tires off a diecast. AW Ultra G chassis.


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Great Falcon - nice work on the striping!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice family car there KD!!! You take that to church on Sundays, just to rattle the windows???  Great work with the stripes and detailing!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

That is one Sharp Falcon Dude! 

Bob...almost didn't even notice the rear doors...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys!


----------



## WesJY

Kiwi - cant believe i missed this one!! Awesome Falcon!! didnt know they came with 4 doors?? :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 706hemi

like wes i missed this too! sweet lil' ride dave, nice wheel choice


----------



## kiwidave

Austin Mini Cooper. These little 1:1 cars are a blast to drive, Just think Go-kart handling and cornering! Hard cars to drive without smiling! And you don't have to stop for gas that often!!!
Body is by Traxs. AFX Magnatraction chassis. Steelie wheels with hubcaps added.


----------



## coach61

mini,mini,mini,mini...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


That's a good looking car, some nice detail work!!! I like the top matching, white wheels, with Baby Moons and headlight work. :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

*Red is the best....go Red!*

Kewi,

Very Kewl Mini man! What Hilltop said...your detail makes this one a fun one.

I know that Go Cart Handling feeling on a 1/1 car. My Honda Element will soon get it's 18" rims put back on with low profile tires to eliminate the tire flex and make it fun to drive for the summer.

Bob...goodbye snow...zilla :wave:


----------



## roadrner

kd,
What did you do for the headlights on that Mini? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that came out great KD!!! Purdy all the way around!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

KD, One cute Mini with one big exhaust & baby moons!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Almost thought I saw a Union Jack on the roof for a moment. Gas prices that high, a Mini is a good idea! ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

kiwidave said:


>


Great job and details all around - the little fart-nip out back puts it over the top for me - lol! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave

Posted a pic of my little red wagon in another thread recently and thought I better get this one finished! A $3 Hot wheels car gave up it's Headers and a Tyco funny car gave up it's parachute. I'm going to call it done for now!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*Looks like another fun build man...*

Trick Trucks are one of my favorite bodies! Man this Little Red Wagon sure is sharp kiwi!!

Bob...It's easy to make nice stuff if you're having fun...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Maxi Mini...*

KD... That's a great job there. Strong finish on that little fella. :thumbsup: ... I tell ya if I didn't live in an area that gets snow and ice like we do, I'd drive a 1:1 version. nd


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Oh, I like this version!!! Good looking stance, great use of the diecast parts!!!
Done for now??? How can you make it any better??? RM


----------



## kiwidave

Wheelie bars maybe???


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

I think this is a 2004 Mustang body? Body is from Traxs. Chassis is a new Auto World 4-gear and uses Hilltop body mounts. Wheels from a diecast with 4-gear silicone rear tires fitted.


----------



## RACERMAN

*Body Mounts*

Who makes the hilltop body mounts?
GaRY


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

kiwidave said:


> I think this is a 2004 Mustang body? Body is from Traxs. Chassis is a new Auto World 4-gear and uses Hilltop body mounts. Wheels from a diecast with 4-gear silicone rear tires fitted.



it's an 05 mustang


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


16's on the front, 20's on the rear??? I likes it!!! I likes the color/full wrap stripe combo too!!! Even has a Ford dealership tag, too much!!! Did I mention the cool stance??? I'm guessing here, just guessing, as with most custom cars, it's running a Chevy big block???  RM


----------



## WesJY

Man I like it!!!!! stripes (painted or decals?) :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Great work & combination of parts on both the Mustang & the LR Wagon!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi

hey dave, you know i got a soft for the mustang and that one looks trick!! lil red wagon looks real good too, i got to see the real deal in the don garlits museum a few years ago, great piece of drag history, mini is on the money too, drive just like a go kart but with doors! my buddy races one here in the u.k, take it easy mate, tony


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the comments guys. Stripes are painted Wes! Hahahaha Randy NO!!!
She's all blue oval stuff! No cross dressing Fords here!!!

http://image.mustangandfords.com/f/...om_SEMA_2006+1967_fastback_mustang_engine.jpg


----------



## bobhch

*I wanna see a burnout...*

kiwi,

Great colors and rims make this a Show Car quality slot man!

Bob...smoke those back tires off DUDE...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Zilla! 1965-66 Nova Chevy 2. "Old school" street racer style! Traxs body with added induction style hood. Body lowered as far as I dared. AW t-jet chassis with RRR wheels and tires.


----------



## WesJY

WHHHHOOOAAA!!!! Thats one bad A$$ car!!! 

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> WHHHHOOOAAA!!!! Thats one bad A$$ car!!!
> 
> Wes


Yeah I want to drive a 1/1 version...NOW! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Wow. the chrome detail & two tone paint job - Great Nova!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 706hemi

another sweet ride dave, induction cowl is a nice touch, keep your eyes peeled at the mail box, more projects on there way! take it easy mate, tony


----------



## coach61

Sweet II Down undda Dave. Like that color! and detail your the master of the Southern Hemisphere for sure.


Dave


----------



## Guidepin

LOOKING GOOD Dave! keep it up. Nice builds. :thumbsup::thumbsup: GK


----------



## bearsox

kiwidave said:


> Cheers Zilla! 1965-66 Nova Chevy 2. "Old school" street racer style! Traxs body with added induction style hood. Body lowered as far as I dared. AW t-jet chassis with RRR wheels and tires.


*Terrifc looker Dave ! Great new hood design and super job on the paint work ! 

Bear :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## roadrner

kd,
SWEET! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


I like this Nova!!! Cool 2 tone, straight line, paint work there KD!!! I got's to have one of those, like that cowl hood...RM


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much guys for your comments! Look what turned up in the mail!!! Resin Willys is fitted to a Tomy Super G+. Body is super low. Just the way I like! Cut a hole for the blower and fitted 706hemi wheels and inserts. Will paint the car when I get some decals but for now it can stay matt black and nasty!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

*There's a joke there. but I'll save it for chat.....*

Nice Willys KD! It looks mean just as it is!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

One of these days I need to get my hands of a few sets of those wheels!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


She's looks bad in black, nice tuck n' roll with the wheels!!! I like where this is going!!! Little red seems to be ready for some action too!!! Shop is looking good also...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great work KD, Willy's looks good in Black with that low stance! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: The shop sure has some very nice vehicles! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Willys Rock....this is going to be another great one!

BZ


----------



## WesJY

Thats one BAD WILLY!!!! I love them! keep them coming!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys!


----------



## Rolls

I like it, KD! It answers the age old question, "How low can you go?" One atom of clearance all the way around!! Looks double tough!


----------



## kiwidave

"Low is good" Rolls! Well it is in my book! Here's some projects still in the body work stages. 1970 Chevelle getting the Pro mod treatment. XC Falcon coupe is getting modified to a XC Falcon Cobra(that's the big boy of the Falcon fleet) and the Willys pick up in the background is getting a new pick up bed! I have to thank CJ and Randy for their assistance with these. Cheers guys!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Your new shop is shaping up!!! I can't wait to see where you go with that falcon..and the willys... and the chevelle.... I do have to get me one of them falcons one of these days!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

I agreed with Joe!!! Can't wait to see them done! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see the shop busy KD!!! Willys is always a favorite, but I can't wait to see the Chevelle dressed up for a Bowtie affair. I likes the stance on that Falcon!!! Is it running a Chevy big block???  RM


----------



## XracerHO

KD, All the builds are coming along very well - great work & can't wait till their finished! ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

Is this the "Gray Area" of your shop? Great to see the Kiwi future before it happens.

Bob...one day behind you...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Screwed up the clear a little on this little truck. Can't win them all!! Traxs body is lowered and lengthened. Added some trim and a tailgate sort of thing??? AW chassis and RRR wheels and tires. Hard to see but it does have front and rear glass. Cheers CJ!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET LOOKING TRUCK MAN!!! I like the color! what is the name of it? 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Very Nice Willy's Woody PU!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job Dave!!! You did a great job on the woodwork... I like that color too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Cool Willys!!! I likes that color too!!! Nice woodwork also, if I might add...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

BEAUTIFUL!

What is the color please?

That's a must have!


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you guys! The green is a automotive touch up paint I found in a local automotive parts shop, it's only a small spray can! Dupli-color product simply called "Shamrock". I'm not 100% sure but I think it's a Toyota color?


----------



## kiwidave

It's a Mitsubishi color. Went and checked today!


----------



## 706hemi

another nice build dave, nice scale flames too, that metalflake seems far to funky for an "import" colour!!

take it easy
tony


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Tony and thanks for the wheelie bars on this little sucker! Here's a 1970 Chevelle Traxs body mounted to yet another 4-gear chassis. Made up a front spoiler, rear wing. Added scoop, parachutes and wheelie bars. Needs some half naked Hooters girls!!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Work on the Chevelle & in Bob Zilla's favorite colours!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the low stance & body over the wheels! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hooters rocks!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job KD!!!


----------



## 706hemi

bad bow tie dave, i'm sure randy will be pleased (just don't tell him there's a 706 ford hemi under it!!!!)

take it easy
tony


----------



## WesJY

OHHHH MAMA!!!! That's OOONNNNNEEEE BBBBAAADDDDAAA$$$$$$$$$$$$$ HOOTER's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOAOOAAAA!!!

watch out for bobzilla ! he is gonna break in your shop and take it!!! turn on your alarm!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall

Ride height gauge...

....see the gear clamp in the side window? hahahahahaha

That's way cool Dave!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nicely understated -- AWESOME!


----------



## kcl

Thats one bad azz chevelle Dave, looks like it's doing 200 mph just
sitting there

kcl


----------



## amxbmw

kiwidave said:


> Faller track. It comes with that "speckled" look! I have been collecting Faller stuff for about a year. One day I want to put together a Faller layout. Some cool track pieces like intersections with traffic lights, they work on a timer. Single lane stuff. Cool hair pin turns. Rail crossings. And the turn out tracks(very similar to Tyco US1 but work in the opposite direction) have points like a train set.


Oh yes Faller track! In my opinion one of the best. Our grandmother sent us a Faller set back in the late 60's and I still have it today. I am anxiously waiting for two 4777 banked track sections I bought from eBay in Germany a couple of weeks ago. Fallers banked track started with the straight tracks at an angle so the transition in the corners is smoother. Can't wait to post the pictures of the layout once completed. 

Nice custom work on the cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


This my kind of Chevelle right here!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the art work on this bad boy!!! Great sponsor too!!! "Ford hemi", that was funny Tony  RM


----------



## bobhch

Nice Willy pickup man!! That is neat with the wood detail like that and the flames and the green paint and, and, and, and.......................



WesJY said:


> OHHHH MAMA!!!! That's OOONNNNNEEEE BBBBAAADDDDAAA$$$$$$$$$$$$$ HOOTER's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHOAOOAAAA!!!
> 
> watch out for bobzilla ! he is gonna break in your shop and take it!!! turn on your alarm!!! LOL!
> 
> Wes



Hooters, Hooters, Hooters!!!!

LOL Wes...turn on your alarm! I can hear the alarm now. "STAND BACK FROM THE HOOTERS CAR....YOU ARE TO CLOSE"..............."THE POLICE HAVE BEEN CONTACTED"......"RUN NOW SUCKER" LOL :woohoo:

Bob...just waiting till it is parked out front running...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments. Tony, I think we are out numbered. I see some nice resin Fords in our future!! "Go the Fords" Bill, low is good! amxbmw, I like what your doing with your Faller stuff. Zilla, thanks for the decals. They have been haunting me for a while!! Wes, thanks for the advice.


----------



## slotto

Great minds think alike (Woody). I really like your Willys! Keep it matte.


----------



## kiwidave

See ya guys!


----------



## WesJY

kiwidave - why are you banned!!!????? what happened??


Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

Hope it's just a temporary thing. Take care KD. Hope to see ya in a week! :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I do hope its temporary too.


----------



## WesJY

been talking to him thru email and he got 1 week ban.. he ll be back!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Back again guys! Big thanks to all that pm'd/emailed me during my absence. You guys are great! Love this hobby!


----------



## resinmonger

Welcome back KD!!!


----------



## partspig

Yes, welcome back!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

SO, what did you work on while you had all that spare time?

Any pics?

Glad to have you back man. :thumbsup:


----------



## kcl

Good to have you back KD. NOW BEHAVE!!

kcl :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kiwi is back....Far Out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Kiwi!!!

Your a regular contributor of cool schtuff that frequently raises the bar, and a chat regular; nice to have you back where ya belong.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

What, no builds or pics to show from the recess time!!! Welcome back KD!!! RM


----------



## roadrner

Good one Randy. 
You figure with a little time off....  Welcome back KD!  rr


----------



## sethndaddy

Welcome back trouble maker, lol.


----------



## yankee_3b

Welcome back KD!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

Now that you have done your "Time in the street " lets see some more great creations !


Neal:dude:


----------



## WesJY

BEHAVE!!! LOL

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Hahaha, I'll try Wes! Thanks for the warm welcome guys! While in isolation I did manage to get a few projects under way. Or made a little progress on others. The weather is against me as far as painting goes!


----------



## XracerHO

KD, all the projects look Great, can't wait to see them painted!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

Those primered TO BE CARS SOMEDAY look great. Hey nobody has a toolbox without clutter on the top...just saying. 

Need to get my shop back together as those cars look great in a shop setting.

Bob...a few STP decals on that blue box would look Kewl too...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

You have been busy!!! I can't wait to see what colors go on these bad boys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Personally, I dig the primered look... You got some sweet stuff in work KDave. :freak:


----------



## roadrner

Is that Oldsmobile your casting? Looks great!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! RR, the 442 is a Mead brothers casting. Was never happy with the rear spoiler so have been slowly whittling away at it! Been sitting here for a while in the "to do" box. Same with the 36 Ford. The little Ford hot rod is inspired by Bill Hall. More chopping and channeling maybe for that one.
Zilla, this is the temporary shop while I figure out my other shop. The next shop will have sponsors and maybe some girlie pics on the walls so I feel more at home!!!


----------



## slotto

I agree with RR, the Olds is sweet. Reminds me of one of my favorite movies:
Hot Rod


----------



## wheelszk

Well that was 4 min wasted off of my life.


----------



## wheelszk

Oh BTY welcome back KIWI.


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*welcome back k-dave*

K-Dave I hope you learned your lesson ...lol ... will be a good boy now welcome back .

Hey question I love all these bodies/customs you guys do and enjoy seeing them . I remember when I had my own customs and unfortunately only a few got to see them in person I had like 7000 tyco prototypes and a few of my own in plex cases around the walls of my cave. But I'd like to see pictures of all your collections in cases hanging on the walls . Nothing more impressive shot then a whole bunch of customs in cases on the wall or on shelves . I'm hoping to be able to start making some myself soon again and look forward to sharing.


----------



## 706hemi

hey dave, good to have you back, glad you been busy after your week in "the hole" maybe that'll teach you to be so obtuse!! take it easy mate n' keep em' coming, tony


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! I will try and behave! Bruce I think that is a very good idea! I too would like to see others collections. Will put together a group shot of customs I have here and start another thread. Some HO custom car shows or group shots would be cool and inspirational!


----------



## JWL Slot Cars

KIWI Those are absolutely Incredible!!!

-Jeff


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Jeff! Welcome aboard!


----------



## kiwidave

This is a "Meads bros" casting of a 1970 Oldsmobile 442(4speed,4 barrel,twin exhausts). Running a AW chassis and RRR wheels and tires. A bit tricky but worth the effort I think?


----------



## bobhch

*Plain and simple this is one REALY FINE slot car build up...*

KIWI,

Man this is one nice 442....yeah baby!

Bob...The detail is incredible...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow, that 442 came out awesome!!! You did really good with the decals too. I'm sure the ones on the side were tricky! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I sure hope the Meads get back up and running again.  They had some awesome bodies, and I only got around to getting 2 (and one got smooshed in my body box). :drunk: I used to have a gold 72 cutlass...


----------



## WesJY

DANNGGG!!! you did it ! how did you do those white stripes over the fenders?? 

I really like it!! Awesome Job!

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe

KD, thats pretty amazing! You got some skils, brotha!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


That Olds looks smooooooth!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice work on the striping, that takes patience!!! Good choice on the tire/wheel package!!! White letters do the trick... RM


----------



## 706hemi

i think its already been said but that is spot on! 70's muscle on the button, well done mate, tony


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome 442 Olds!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

*The Wheels!!!*



kiwidave said:


> Austin Mini Cooper. <snip>Body is by Traxs. AFX Magnatraction chassis. Steelie wheels with hubcaps added.


kiwi,
tell me about the wheels...where can I get them hubcaps? Soooo Cooool!
steve


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments. Yep those side stripes were tricky. There were some swear words involved!!! I have had the 442 for a while but was never confident enough to do it! Just had to bite the bullet and do it. Really happy with this car! It's a keeper! Hope the Meads bros are up and running again soon? Sorry slotto I'm not sure where they come from? They came with some parts. I think one of the diecast guys sells them?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Slotto, I believe the caps came from Cadillac Pat, who was a regular on the Die cast Customizing board here on HT for a while. Sadly, he no longer posts here. Last I checked, his email add'y was shown on the bottom of all his posts. If you do a little digging, I'm sure you can locate him. The caps were available in like 4 or 5 sizes. Slippery little buggers they are, but they look cool when you get them right. He has them in chrome and gold chrome. Not too expensive either.


----------



## slotto

sweet, thx bro!


----------



## kiwidave

Little red Hot Rod started life as a AFX 4 gear panel van. It was a junk body with issues and broken fenders. After looking at Bill and Wes's builds I decided to have a go at mashing the body down onto a chassis and out came the Dremel! I blundered my way through!!! If you haven't already noticed I really like 706hemi wheels and went about fitting them to the AW tjet chassis. Sorry Wes no iron crosses on this one. Maybe the next one?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wowzers, KD!!!! She's a beauty!!! If I ever get out of this rut I'm in I need to hook myself up with some of Tony's wheels. The chrome back bumper just sweetens the build too!! Same with the frame add on out front!! Gorgeous all the way around!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

Dave, love what you did with the mini . Once I'm back to full steam I'll have that care package coming your way with those cars we talked about the mods you made so we can mold them . I loike the chances you made to this mini and plan on making some myself now that I have model time . Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is one cool Hot Rod!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The chrome rear bumper caught my eye as well!!! I like that front end creativity... Ya done good KD!!! RM


----------



## coach61

Nice Save Dave!! Great work


----------



## Bill Hall

Stunning!

Very slick Kiwi!


----------



## XracerHO

Classic Red Hot Rod, Great work!! ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

"Little Red" looks way cool, Kiwi. You turned junk into a jem! :thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

nice one dave, that looks great, i like dem headlamps to!


----------



## WesJY

That's a BADA$$ HOT ROD!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch

WesJY said:


> That's a BADA$$ HOT ROD!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes










[/QUOTE]

What Wes said!!!! Red Hot & smokin' flames man! :thumbsup:

Bob...We don't need no stinkin" Iron Crosses...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Whose flames are those Kiwi?


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for your kind words! Really pleased with the little red Ford. I went outside of my "comfort zone" to build this one and although I struggled with a couple of things I managed to get it sorted in the end. 
Yep, all good Bruce your wish is my command! Will be in touch soon.
Bill, the flames are cut down versions from the Patto's Badman 55 Chevy decal sheet.


----------



## bobhch

*Bill has knocked the entire world globe off of its Axis or sump-din'...*



Bill Hall said:


> Whose flames are those Kiwi?


Aaaaaaaah Haaaaaaaaaaaaah....Bill Hall is painting & decal searching now! 

Bill This is like Reverse Osmosis or something....woaaaaah. 
Oooooh noooo not the Osmosis thing again (no I don't need a definition of Osmosis) :freak:

Bob...nice use of the Badman flames Dave...zilla


----------



## videojimmy

VERY cool hot rod!


----------



## slotnewbie69

nice work all round,kiwi!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Kiwi, there is some amazing stuff in here!!!

Unbelievable!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scratch

Goodness, you thread starters, really like your black chevy, tow woody and trailer _cool _too. So many rides.

Jas


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Scratch you should start your own thread. From what I've seen you have some real talent and I'd like to see more.


----------



## scratch

Thanks, will think on it. Problem is, I'm not as prolific as you guys are.


----------



## kiwidave

*It's been a while!!*

Cold and wet weather here! Painting anything is a problem at the moment. Managed to mess up two other paint jobs! Here's a Meads bros(any news on them) Ford. Body is as low as I dared go. Tjet chassis with Vincent rims. I know, I know, it's just screaming "Taxi".


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

I would take a ride in that TAXI anytime Mate!  

Do the show the TV program "Cash Cab" in New Zealand? It's a Game Show in a cab where you play for cash. Three strikes and you go to the curb...ride over.

Bob...Did I win?...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy banana-rama!!!! KD knocks it out of the park!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Hey Dave, I might just have the decals for that taxi right here!! Let me know if you're interested, and PM me an add'y. I tried one set and they're really delicate, but they would look awesome on that. You got the skills, I bet it'll put it over the top.


----------



## WesJY

TAXI!!!!! TAXI!!! I NEED A FRICKIN RIDE!!! AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Great cars KD...*

All real clean machines... I especially like the look of the red Panel from the back... nice and low. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


Now why didn't I think of painting one yellow, Doh!!! I like this :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looking good KD...RM


----------



## XracerHO

Very nice work on the Yellow Ford, like the large dual exhausts! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Clean build - way sharp. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

just what xracerho said.kiwi D you mentioned that was as low as you dare go.is there more room? man i,m diggin that body.the outlook looks good from here.very nice!


----------



## resinmonger

They call him mello yellow... That's a awesome looker you have there Kiwi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

How about some black and silver Kiwi racing colors?


----------



## slotto

Very Nice


----------



## Bill Hall

Nicely done Kiwi.

Great stance ...fit ....and finish!


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys! Well I just got my "Paid Subscription Expiry Notice" which means I've been on here for a year. I'd like to thank all the guys that have helped me with advice and parts. Thank you! 
And thanks for making me feel welcome and part of such a great website and hobby. 

Cheers Dave.


----------



## kiwidave

Baby blue Traxs Porsche 911. Vincents wheels.


----------



## WesJY

YEAH!!!! I LIKE IT!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Great Cabbage Grinder kdave... wheels/tires all snuggled in there... very clean machine ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

great color kiwi d and the marker and brake lights came out perfect!make me want a real porsche. the sad fact is i,ll drive my civic hatchback to work today.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Baby blue Traxs Porsche 911. Vincents wheels.


That's a clean ride!!! Great looking detail work my friend!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 706hemi

hey dave, great piece, subtle detail attention and cool wheel selection, also great work on the ford rod, exhausts look sharp on that bad boy! take it easy, tony


----------



## XracerHO

Clean, subtle street machine with a great stance - it's a Porsche 911!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Porsche 911*

David, excellent job on the Porsche . I'm working on the window glass for this RSR and the other version ,the coupe. I'm trying to thin it down and looking for a better fit . Always striving to improve the product. Dave contact me when you can .Thks


----------



## Bill Hall

*Fuchs uber alles!*

OMG!

Italian wheels on that baby blue cream puff. You'll have to be killed!

Just funnin' Kiwi...shes very pretty.


----------



## bobhch

*STOP colaberate and listen...Kiwidave is back with a brand new invention...*

kiwi,

You just invented another fun machine here...LOVE IT!

Vroooooooooooooooom, vrooooooooooooom, sCREEEEEEEEATCH! Lets jump in and take it for a spin..........Very Cool Indeed!

Bob...Ooooooooh Baby, Baby,Ooooooooh Baby, Baby, Pretty Baby...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! "the sad fact is i,ll drive my civic hatchback to work today" Hahaha Joe, I feel your pain! My regular car is a "Nana car"!!! Bruce, an excellent body to start with makes things come together nicely and PM sent!
Bill, the only "Fuchs" wheels I like are Tonys ones. They were too wide on the rear. So I'm saving those for when a good Porsche body comes along. Vincent Fuchs just don't look quite right to me?? Zilla, cheers mate!!!


----------



## roadrner

Sweet lookers from all you guys! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

Yeah definately Kiwi...I agree they are different!

It's the full on polished look that became popular in the 90's. Arguably not the drastic contrast of the anodized center....but we do have paint!

I keep on threatening to do my 917's with black centered Fuchs


----------



## kiwidave

Little green buggy started life as a AW Sandvan(Thanks Zilla) Needed the rear doors on the Sandvan for another project so off came the roof. Engine was then reattached and set back a little. An old Tyco chrome Porsche gave up its roof and the sides were modified to get the look I was after! Rear class came from the Porsche. Front glass was carved from a doner car!! Tjet chassis and Vincent wheels.


----------



## tjd241

*Slick KD... Very slick...*

I like how the roof slopes in the back and the spoiler is a great touch. A guy in town here has a '62 Meyers Manx... fun stuff. Always wanted a 1:1 to rumble around in. I once did an Aurora Buggy project with a transplanted Willys roof... Despite the expansive size of the buggy bod, they are not an easy subject to whittle on, so I am diggin this one. Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's one cool buggy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm liking the fastback version myself. As Ol' DW would say, "Buggity...Buggity...Buggity...Let's go to the beach, boys..." RM


----------



## coach61

Thats one slick Buggy DUDave, Been so busy with work and closing the new house I almost just glossed over the threads again.. glad I took my time thats one inspired build!


Dave


----------



## Rolls

Now that's what I call a hybrid! Great eye, Kiwi! Really came out well! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

Nice buggy Dave!!


----------



## joegri

now i have a new perspective on the dune buggy. looks like a fun build!


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME BUGGY!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That buggy came out sweet KD!!! It took some serious trickery to get the pieces together, I'm sure!! Great choice of color too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Gnarly Buggie dood! :thumbsup: :hat: 

Makes me wanna go hit some tasty waves. Tragically, the Life Guard doods are on the look out for me since I started a tsunami the last time... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall

VERY tricky transplant Kiwi... and a sharp finish too!

Fortunately there shouldnt be any tissue rejection issues....being as how you used a Porsche graft.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Great looker!


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Very creative grafting resulting in a GREAT Buggy!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## scratch

:thumbsup::thumbsup:nice finish


----------



## 706hemi

another nice build dave, i like the flush fit of the glass, i bet that was a fiddle getting that right, glad you still had more of that green left! take it easy, tony


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks to all!! I appreciate your comments very much! Here's a couple of "work in progress shots". 59 Chevy from 706hemi. Chevelle from Traxs.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Aw crap!!! I was gonna paint mine red!!!  There's always yellow!!! That 59 has a good stance on her, Also liking that irregular hood on the Chevelle!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh baby...dat "im pale ya" is slung out sweet...

and the screaming red dont hurt either!


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

Nice rides. I can almost see the grease marks on the hood from leaning over with the hood open to work on the engine...Vrooooooooooom!

Go the Chevies........I love these body styles. Cars, cars, cars...more cars!! :hat:

Bob...Red Rules...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Is the front fender chrome on backorder???  RM


----------



## WesJY

Looking good so far!!! Can't wait to see them done. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

Thanks for giving us the "Scoop" KD... Fintastic ! ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Still haven't found that chrome!!! This is a Traxs 1968 Chevelle SG+ body I fitted to a 4-gear chassis. Slight modification to the hood!!!


----------



## tjd241

Smooth finish KD.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Nice modification if you ask me!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Cool stance on that hot rod!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

Awesome chevelle!! I like the color! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Rolls

You finished it! It came out great.


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on both, the Chevelle & Chevy, two of the nicest Chevys!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## resinmonger

Dig those crazy cool chevies, Kiwi! Awesomenarious! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wicked cool Chevelle KD!!!! That's some hood ornament!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

*Chevelle*

How low can you go? That's ridin' nice and low and that scoop's too cool.
Like those flames, just enough, not too much.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch

*love the color and flames!!!*

Dave this comes to mind,

Chevelle........Very Mean & Clean!]











Grill detail and rear detail with the plates realy bring this to life..........Vrooooooooooooooooooom! :thumbsup::thumbsup: The trunk lines, door lines and hood lines are very nicely defined. Heck it looks like you could unbolt the rear piece right behind the rear quarters and next to the trunk if needed.

Bob...Chevelles are Awesum...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments. Paul, low is good!!! The Chevelle got a silver paint job that I screwed up. Followed by a strip and then a yellow paint job that I also screwed up. Blue for the third attempt! Should have included a over head shoot.
Traxs Chevy Van got some paint today!!


----------



## resinmonger

*Thunder (Jets) Down Under...*

More cool stuff Kiwi! You're giving the Southern Hemisphere some great representation!!! :thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup: :hat:

BTW, where'd you get the Chaparal 2C bodies?


----------



## slotcarman12078

LOL!!!! Good week for blue!!!!! Any plans for the van, or is it a secret? :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

706hemi for the Chappy body Russ! Tow vehicle for a race car is the plan for the van Joe!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


One of those odd things happend just the other day!!! I was outside, gonna paint a body, and I noticed a blue mist attack the body before I sprayed and I was using yellow paint??? Could it be possible, slow drying paint from down under???  Cool blues anyways!!! I like those vans myself :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


----------



## resinmonger

Hilltop Raceway said:


> One of those odd things happend just the other day!!! I was outside, gonna paint a body, and I noticed a blue mist attack the body before I sprayed and I was using yellow paint??? Could it be possible, slow drying paint from down under???  Cool blues anyways!!! I like those vans myself :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RM


Randy, you have discovered a new meteorlogical phenomenon: The Paint Stream... :freak:


----------



## roadrner

kd,
Great looking Chevelle! Paint on that van is sweet too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## scratch

Chevelle is on my hound, very well done . . .


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

*Kiwi Customs*

I agree Dave has done some excellent custom work and has done some excellent customs of some of my bodies. I like them so much that he has sent me revised copies of my Cuda, a couguar , and a buick to start he's done to mold and sell in my new customs section . These Kiwi customs will be available soon on the site ( mid October ). If anyone else has done the same with a Bad Dawg body I offer this to those also. Like any body offered you will get three free castings of the molded body and the original back if it survives since these are fabracated masters they can break , plus the notariety that you custom work is being offered. We'll see how this works


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys! And thanks Bruce. Means a lot coming from you! As far as sending stuff away to be cast I am just glad I can give something back to the hobby that I love! 
Randy watch out for the lime green overspray!!! Should be there in a couple of days!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

kiwidave said:


> Still haven't found that chrome!!! This is a Traxs 1968 Chevelle SG+ body I fitted to a 4-gear chassis. Slight modification to the hood!!!


That is a nice Chevelle body!!! Cool lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Cheers Texas. Here's another Traxs body that is now running a 4-gear chassis. It's been sitting out in the yard for a couple of weeks!!! The drive train is sorted so off for body and paint work!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stance!!! She looks like she's tubbed out with all that meat on the back!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nailed it Kiwi!


----------



## tjd241

kDave, Great start but I see a small hole in the hood.


----------



## Rolls

Whoa! That thing looks double-tough!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super dooper tough!!! You're starting to warm me up to 4 gears!!! Nice job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

whooaaaa! i cannot wait to see how it goes!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## resinmonger

Gotta agree with Joe and Wes! 4 Gears are looking good and I can't wait to see how that beast turns out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kiwi,

With this picture it feels to me like I could just walk up to this car and check it out.

Bob...dang that is sweet...zilla


----------



## win43

KD nice CHEVELLE :thumbsup::thumbsup:

As for the other one ...... I really think you need to fill that hole.


----------



## joegri

kiwi d,s shop is pumpin the stuff out! and the beat goes on.did somebody get that license plate# on the chevelle?


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Got this AW body in a trade with Wes. I used a set of Hilltop mounts for a SG+ chassis. Had a plan for this body but it all changed when I did the chassis mounts and mocked up the car to check the ride height! I'm just going to walk away and call it done!!!


----------



## Rolls

All hunkered down... Looks GREAT, kd !!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Jus walk on, keep on walking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Gold against the red looks gooooood, nice stance!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEET!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Camaro looks sweet slammed!!! No need to go any further. Nice job Dave!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger

Oh yeah - she's done! As we used to say back in the day, keep on truckin' KDave! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

The gold rims really highlight the Red Camaro stance - Great build!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the Mopar. ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Turned out sweet! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Do you have to call it a Holden? :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall

Good eye!

That's a great fit Kiwi....looks killer!


----------



## scratch

Simply sweet . . .:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Wes I'll trade you a Pete Rose for a Mickey Mantel??? Let me know would yah*

Done!!!!!!!!!!

Like Chicken Wings at Hooters....that is Done right!

Bob...Great job On the red Camaro Kiwi...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments. Sunoco team stopped by the shop!!! Traxs body. Left over Pattos decals! Magnatraction chassis. Bruce did a really cool mounting method with this body!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool looking combo!!! The Chevy van looks fast enough to race too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Beautifully done!!! Just AWESOME!! I am waiting for the MOPAR!!!! Hurry up!! LOL!!

Keep them coming!!

Wes


----------



## Rolls

They look great, kd! I love those Sunoco colors. Beauty.


----------



## resinmonger

Ummmmm... Sunoco Colors! Sweet looker KDave! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I love them vans, and it looks great in blue!!! Awesome job Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I was puzzled by the new mounting system until things popped into place. Talk about a solid mount!!!! Great engineering work Bruce, and thanks again for making those vans!! It is one of my top 5 favorite bodies!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots

slotcarman12078 said:


> I love them vans, and it looks great in blue!!! Awesome job Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I was puzzled by the new mounting system until things popped into place. Talk about a solid mount!!!! Great engineering work Bruce, and thanks again for making those vans!! It is one of my top 5 favorite bodies!! :thumbsup:


Dave, as always nice job . I love what you do with the bodies . Care package coming your way early next week so if you want to add to it let me know. You remember you asked me to give you a heads up when I was ready .

Joe, on the snap I have to say even with my involvement with tyco bodies AFX makes one of the nicest bodies ,but thier snaps are lacking . So when I made the conversion with the van I felt I had to make a solid mount. I'm in the process of re-doing the Lil Red Wagon with a better snap also Even The AFX 55 Chevy I made with the hood scoop removed I had to build that snap up also because they just fall off


----------



## slotcarman12078

You went above and beyond the call Bruce. The alignment is perfect, and the body is so secure, the possibility of a partial accidental body off is nil. The chassis stays aligned perfectly. For those who haven't seen it, if you're familiar with Hilltop's styrene mounting system, picture that doubled. Not only are the first notches covered on this, so are the outer edges of the chassis tongues. I've got a couple vans lined up for the paint shop, but the holes need to be opened up first. I'm dabbling with SRT chassis again, Wes!!! It's gonna be a head ache.. I can already feel it!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241

Diggin the Sunoco theme KD... Nice... Any expansion plans??


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Sunoco Combo! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotto

nice van.


----------



## bobhch

Kiwi you are one lucky bugger to have one of those vans man! You did a great job with the Sunoco sponsor for those two.

Will have to order a few of those when the time comes.

Bob...G'day Mate...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your kind words! Shops a bit slow at moment! Life keeps getting in the way. Got a few projects backed up. "Christine" is coming together and a Chapperal 2b will hopefully get some more parts fitted this weekend!



















And there's a 70 Roadrunner lurking around here to keep Wes happy as well?


----------



## bobhch

*And in this corner from New Zealand at 155 lbs wet we have...........Kiwi Customs*

Welcome to the "WORLD OF CUSTOMS" according to Kiwi....yeah baby!

Bob...nothing plain Jane here for sure...zilla


----------



## scratch

Can't miss with Sunoco Colors:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

My Pro Street version of the Plymouth Roadrunner!


----------



## XracerHO

KD, Super job on the Roadrunner & getting the tires under the body!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Can hear the pink (correction purple ) little horn under the hood going "Beep, Beep". ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I think I... Uh, I know I like this version!!!! Cool stance, clean detail, on that bad boy!!! RM


----------



## Rolls

Beautiful road runner, KD. Beautiful!


----------



## partspig

Nice job Kiwi!! Can't go wrong with slime lime!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

She came out gorgeous KD!! The black hood was the perfect choice!!! I'd say she's gonna be a screamer!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

whoa!!! thats a BAD A$$ ROADRUNNER!! BEEP BEEP!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

Great RoadRunner Dave!


----------



## bobhch

*Vroooooooooom, Vroooooooooom, Screeeeeaaaatch!!*

These are the types of cars my Dad would always park near at the Drive Inn Movies....Yeah!

Bob...Looks like a fun car to do burnouts in...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

it's a purple horn. NOT PINK! Just sayin' . . .


----------



## bobhch

plymouth71 said:


> it's a purple horn. NOT PINK! Just sayin' . . .


I checked it out....yep it's purple. A very yucky looking purple but, still COOL!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350102405021&viewitem=&afflpt=229590

Bob...beep, beep it's expensive...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

The memory is the first thing to go & the horn colour was purple, appreciate the correction. KD, Great looking Roadrunner, with a great stance! ..RL


----------



## plymouth71

Gotta Keep the Non-Mopar-Maniacs in line sometimes... No Worries, LOL

:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for your comments guys! Yucky purple horns!!! Let's change that subject! Here's one of the new AW Drag cars from the NTB set. Now running AFX 4-gear chassis. A set of 706hemi's wheels and inserts.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Muuuuuuch better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now it looks like a Pro Stocker, jus sayn!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Muuuuuuch better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Now it looks like a Pro Stocker, jus sayn!!! RM


I'm saying what Hilltop is sayin"....what a difference! BZ


----------



## XracerHO

Nice Improved Pro Stock. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow - great job!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome job KD!!! Way better!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b

Top Shelf KD!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 706hemi

exactly how they should have left the factory at auto-world!!! i could have done em' a deal on the wheels and inserts!!!!! happy 2011 dave!! keep up the good work! take it easy, tony


----------



## tomhocars

Looks great KD.You made AW's best looking cars look better.Tom


----------



## win43

Love that Roadrunner.

Very cool wheels on the Pro Stock. I was wondering what those inserts looked like.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Unreal! What a difference that makes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

very nice. super smooth


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Picked up some more Meads Bros bodies for the collection thanks to Win43. Can't take any credit for this one. I just slapped a chassis and wheels on! Fun car to run on my AW drag strip! On this side of the world this would be badged as a Chrysler Valiant with a different front grille.


----------



## bobhch

Hey Dave,

Is all the red Decal work? That is one slick looking body done up in silver and red with Gold/black outlined side lettering. Oooh and the front and rear detail is very fresh also. Are those decals too?

Looks like a car that would be in your 1/1 Random car picture thread.

Bob...Drag on...zilla


----------



## 1976Cordoba

OK that gets a few of these






















and this









and this









and a tip of one of these







to ya!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool Charlie Allen Dodge!!! I like the way you slapped it around!!!(slotcars only please!!!) :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. Thanks for the cool drag pics also!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That is one freaking mean looking Mopar.

The detail is hurting my eyes!!!!:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

You got to give credit to the Mead Bros, for putting together a slick package with their bodies. They really did a great job fitting the decals for the grilles and back panels to the cars. Great job putting that body together Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I' can't wait to see what else you got Dave. :thumbsup:

Sadly, I only got 2 bodies from the Mead boys before they bailed out of the business.  I have to stop assuming that people will be around forever doing the cool stuff they do, when the odds are, they won't. Hats off to all you guys out there still casting bodies!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I have to agree with scm. Cheers to guys like Bruce at Traxx, Mike at MEV, Dan at Dash(yea I know) and the other guys like Hilltop who puts out totally custom bodies. 

I have ton of resin bodies that I been getting in the last year I been here.:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

MANNN!! thats ONE SWEET A$$ CAR!!!! ANYTHING that comes with "HEMI" I LIKE I LIKE!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

kiwidave said:


> On this side of the world this would be badged as a Chrysler Valiant with a different front grille.


Cool drag car KD!!! In Brazil, with a different grill, this was badged the Dodge Charger. 


















This one was in kinda sad shape.


----------



## slotto

So Aggressive! Gotta love Mopars!


----------



## roadrner

slotto said:


> So Aggressive! Gotta love Mopars!



Agreed, have to love those MOPARS.  rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I'd have all kinds of respect for Fiat if they did a modern 2-door Charger with retro-style like the Challenger. Gotta love them MOPARs.


----------



## win43

slotcarman12078 said:


> You got to give credit to the Mead Bros, for putting together a slick package with their bodies. They really did a great job fitting the decals for the grilles and back panels to the cars. Great job putting that body together Jerry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I' can't wait to see what else you got Dave. :thumbsup:


Slot I can't take any credit for this either. It was a finished body from the Mead brothers.

Kiwi glad you like it.


----------



## kiwidave

I love the Dart Win43. Thanks again. Here's another Meads body via Win43. I lowered this body down to the rear tire height. I still think it has a Gasser look! And has been forgiven for being Chevy powered!!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Near mint Tjet Jag just got some RRR wire wheels and some of the low profile tires they use on the RRR 37 Ford and I'm calling it done! Just needed a thin shim between the front screw post and chassis so the tires cleared the fenders. Yes I raised a body!!!!!!! Pics don't do this car justice!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Back to back home runs KD!!! That Henry J ( I think) is sweet, and another fine example of a cool Mead Bros. package. Those Jags are cool in pretty much all the colors they made, but that blue isn't run into very often. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANG!!! Both are SWEET A$$ CARS!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241

*Great stuff KD...*

Sweet Drag Cars... and real hard to find fault with a really well turned out Genny-Jag either. One of my favs. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great custom Henry J & stock Jag. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Wow - both came out great!! Awesome detail on the Henry J and that blue Jag, well... that's just plain sexy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> And has been forgiven for being Chevy powered!!!!!


No apologies needed KD!!! I'm sure it runs as as good as it looks!!! Cool Jag too!!! It's probalby got a small block Chevy, truth be known... RM


----------



## rodstrguy

Jade Grenade... Excellent name. Just need parts spewing all over the track in an action pic to make it better...


----------



## bobhch

*Henry Js have a short wheelbase which makes them a little Squirrely ~ ~ - - - ~ ~ ~*

Kiwi,

Ooooh Yeah that is a Super Tubbed out Henry J! My Brother-in-Law has a 1/1 Henry J tubbed out and it is fun to fly down the road in.

Love the rear rim whites with rrr rims up front to match! :thumbsup: The green, gold flames and white rims all look great together Mate!

Yep I know about how you look at a car like your Jag with your eyes and it just doesn't show as well in pictures. I can see it...Sweet Jag! 

Bob...My bro-in-laws is Bow-tie powered too...zilla


----------



## Super Coupe

That Henry J is a great looking ride.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: THe "Jade Grenade " kicks @$$ !!!


Neal:dude:


----------



## win43

Sweet looking JAG :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for the kind words guys! Just got this Hilltop Merc finished up. Tucked a quick Magnatraction chassis inside the fenders using Hilltop chassis mounts. Three diecast donors provided the motor, front wheels and headers.


----------



## tjd241

Nice Sled KD. Serious tail-dragg'n goin on there ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Talk about dragging in the weeds dude!!! :freak:

Nice job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh man, that came out sweet!!! Nice job filling and slamming and re-powering!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That is "sick" right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm liking them pipes out the back and the big engine...RM
P.S. which side is the steering wheel on???


----------



## WesJY

WHOOAAAHHH!!! thats one BADA$$ car!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotto

One Bad A__ Merc. Love it.


----------



## XracerHO

One slick Merc sled with attitude. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great work. ..RL


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty skullduggery Kiwi


----------



## bobhch

*I needed a car just like this in High School to take to the Drive Inn*

Digging the front teeth...This thing is looking Fan-tab-u-lous Dude!

Bob...I bet the front seats fold all the way back too...zilla


----------



## win43

SWEET!!!!!! Kiwi, are you tired??? ....... Looks like you're draggin' your arse. :tongue:


----------



## kiwidave

Hahahaha, yep Win I do feel like that most days. The diecast wheels were an after thought. They raised the front and lowered the back to much. Will have to change back to some AFX wheels to get the body level again. Thanks guys for the kind words.


----------



## roadrner

kd,
you crankin' out some sweet ones for sure! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks rr. Here's another Hilltop body. 4-gear chassis sits underneath. This is now my fav Chevy in my collection. Thank you Randy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks awesome KD!!!! SwEeT!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I likes them graphics!!! Looks real good and mean all squatted down!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Rolls

Love how ya detailed that one, KD! Helter Skelter, competition better run for shelter! Love it!!


----------



## bobhch

*Greeeeeeeeeeeeat Graphic Dragster...*

Kiwi you splashed that color on your Camaro Racer just right!

Bob...White and Mean baby...zilla


----------



## plymouth71

The Thunder from Down Under, or at least near there anyway. Looking good!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Kooooooooool!


----------



## tjd241

As usual... KD is rarely out done down under. Great Cheby. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome Graphic Camaro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice ride Dave.

The graphics work well too.


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you guys. And thank you slotcarman12078 for the decals.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Not a problem KD!! For you guys that are wondering.... no, I didn't make the decals. Since a lot of you guys are messing with 4 gears, and a lot of the resins being cast are directly from Hot Wheels, the specialty decals made for them are a perfect fit. Here is the link to where I got them....

www.flamingcolors.com

He's got lots of cool stuff!!! 

A word of caution though.. I did have some bleeding issues with these decals, as did KD. They DO have to be clear coated with 3-4 mist coats of clear lacquer before cutting out, and then hit with a couple more mists and one heavy coat before dipping in the water!! You need to seal the edges, so hit them from all sides after cutting them out.

They're not expensive, so order 3 sets of what you want just in case of a boo boo!! :lol: 

P.S. I've heard he might re-size stuff to fit T jets, but never got around to asking him...


----------



## bobhch

More decals..................nice find joe, Bz :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Dave, 
After looking once again at the pix, I don't think it's low enough. :freak: Still a sweet looking Chevy! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## kiwidave

Time for some classic car racing! Tyco 440 wide chassis powered.


----------



## roadrner

Dave,
Looks great! Make sure you don't have any low bridges or overpasses.  
Dave


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN AWESOME!!!! Every details on the car says it all! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good down under KD!!! There's lots of great detail work I can see!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Fine detail on that Jag. Tyco under there huh? It must fly!!!!

Hey the steering wheel is in the wrong spot!!!! lol


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow Dave!

Whose model/kit is that? VERY sharp creation on all fronts.


----------



## plymouth71

Very Nice!


----------



## 706hemi

awesome dave! very nice attention to detail, i,m sure wes will approve of your chassis choice! nice to see this body style on a tyco, great wheel choice to!! take it easy


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The details make it look great! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Very sharp KD!!! She's gorgeous!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

What a neat fun time machine!!

Bob...Green means go...zilla


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks very much for your comments guys. The Jag was a fun build. Here's a Ford coupe I have been slowly fiddling with. The mock up looks like it may work. The headers will end up being part of the body and will have the screw post underneath. Still a bit to do. Needs a firewall and running boards.


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh Emm Gee!

You got that one nailed Dave. Where can we find that model???


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bill Hall said:


> Oh Emm Gee!
> 
> You got that one nailed Dave. Where can we find that model???


Ditto!!! Sweet!!!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Ditto!!! Sweet!!!!


Even Double Ditto!!! That is AWESOME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

DANGG!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Body is by "Resindude". Plastic fenders came from a Hot Wheels diecast.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Mama-Mia, DAVE ! Thats one sweet '34 -3 window Coupe ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Brilliant, KD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

jeez i like that coupe! check out the baby moons. n i like it in primer best like "under construction"


----------



## slotto

Very nice, I can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Some more cool stuff from down under!!! Liking this one a lot!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great coupe ! can't wait till it is done !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## bobhch

joegri said:


> jeez i like that coupe! check out the baby moons. n i like it in primer best like "under construction"


Yep Joegri the primer look always sucks yah in...like what color is going to look right or colors.....Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Bob...this is a Far Out ride already...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Bring it on KD! Sweet. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078

Purdy don't even come close!!! Looking good Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

KD strikes again. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great Hot Rod Coupe & can't wait to see what colour you paint it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Makes me want to listen to ZZTop . . .

Sweet Ford coupe!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Boy oh boy. Can you tell everyone has been eagerly awaiting such a model in slot form???

There isn't any real goog 33's or 34's available in a mass produced form anyways. Great job Dave. Maybe think about selling a few to the commoners lol ???

I too got 3 bodies from Rick. They are going to paint in a day or two.


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Joe I intended building this one to have cast but as it has evolved I think it may have to many undercuts and pieces would be hard to pull from a mold. 
I did want to do a ZZ top coupe Doba. Patto has the decals but I can't fit the hood around the chassis. That's why I went this way with a exposed motor and lost the hood completely.
XracerHO, haven't given much thought to paint yet? Have been wanting to try a old school scollop paint job.

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g165/FCPRO/0807sr_01_z1932_ford_coupe.jpg


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

KiwiDave, since you posted that pic link(which is an older 5 window), I thought I'd throw a couple other pix at ya....one is a Racer, but the other is streetable  I just love dem old Ford Coupes....and the retro 50's look with Flatheads make me all tingley


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Gotta love them Flatheads...


----------



## slotcarman12078

I would consider swapping out the chassis for an AW/JL, and cutting the chassis rails. Just leave the section for the front axle and see what you can do from there. I'm crazy like that... :tongue: :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would consider swapping out the chassis for an AW/JL, and cutting the chassis rails. Just leave the section for the front axle and see what you can do from there. I'm crazy like that... :tongue: :lol:




Maybe a road trip Joe?!?!?!? :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

When they build the bridge to New Zealand, I'll be first in line to cross it!! :lol:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> When they build the bridge to New Zealand, I'll be first in line to cross it!! :lol:


I vote this "Post Of The Month"!!!!!!!!

Too much Joe :freak:


----------



## bobhch

slotcarman12078 said:


> When they build the bridge to New Zealand, I'll be first in line to cross it!! :lol:


C'Mon Joe lets save up our loose change and build a Submarine from basic Household items and 50 gallon drums welded together. 

We can buy the instructions from a guy that has an add in the back of one of my Comic Books...Let's do it!

Bob...New Zealand bound...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Or we could build a miniature working scale model of the space shuttle out of ordinary household gadgets!!! LOL 


P.S. If you've never seen the movie "Better off dead", I highly recommend it.


----------



## hoforu

Happy birthday Kiwi Dave.I heard it was your birthday today.Have a good one.hoforu,bob....


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Hey yea, Happy Birthday!!! Uh was it today, yesterday, or tommorrow???  That time change messes me up!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

Happy Birthday Dave!






Bob... :beatdeadhorse: VW ...Zilla


----------



## Rolls

Happy B'day, kiwidave!!! Many more!!


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you very much guys. Had a great day. My son surprised me with a new in the box Tyco US1 Bulldozer turn off set. Checked the mail box and there's a box from Pig. Thank you Pig. Thanks for the goodies!
The Mustang came from Pig. I put in a release 7 chassis and changed the wheels. Very happy, it's a keeper!
Some progress on the 33/34 Ford(Not sure what to call it). The firewall,running boards,rear valance nearly done. Got the mounts done and did some laps. Squirted in white primer in search of "Boo,boo"s".


----------



## slotcarman12078

Happy belated birthday Dave!! :hat: Those Mustangs were without a doubt one of JL's best offerings!! :thumbsup: Congrats!! Coupe is getting there..:thumbsup::thumbsup: Any guess on the color (s) yet?


----------



## Bill Hall

Best wishes Dave!


----------



## 706hemi

happy birthday dave, a mustang as a pressy? cant get much better than that!!!! take it easy


----------



## clemedc

Awesome work for sure, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## roadrner

KD,
Still knocking out winners! Hope you had a great BD. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

roadrner said:


> KD,
> Still knocking out winners! Hope you had a great BD. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


My thoughts exactly ! Neal :dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you guys! Progress is slow down here. Middle of winter and cold. Yes Joe finally decided on a color!


----------



## Super Coupe

Good choice on the color :thumbsup: Looks great.
>Tom<


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Dave, that Coupe looks Great from this angle, got any other views ?


----------



## hoforu

Looking good Dave.Keep us updated.Bob..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow Dave, the Buick looks like it's coming along nicely!!!!

An Apollo White GSX!! Who's better than you!!!!!!:hat:

Man that coupe look amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjd241

That red do look purty. Nice job KD. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall

Try not to screw that beauty up while your detailing it....lololololol!

Hands getting a bit shaky? ...hahahahahahaha! I always get fidgety about this time of the build.

Beautiful work Dave!


----------



## kiwidave

*The Kiwi slowly emerges from winter hibernatiion!*

Thanks for the comments guys. I'll get back to the Coupe soon. Here's a James Bond Micro Scalextrics Aston Martin I have converted to a Tyco 440 chassis. Wheels are by Tony and fitted with his stunning wheel inserts. I also applied a few coats of clear.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Wow is that clean and mean Dave!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the Aston Martin & rims are perfect for the car. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## clemedc

very slick looking car there Kiwi I love it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Clean and mean are right on the money!! Dang it Kiwi, that is wicked looking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kudos to Tony and his wheels and inserts too!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri

yes sir that car is deserving a man such as james bond! very sleek n cool... a real chick getter nice job dave.


----------



## Bill Hall

Wow! 

Slick conversion on a sleek styling...and it's got some 440 mustard! Good eye Dave.

Note: Thank the slot gods for Anthill! Is there any doubt that his inserts are the schizz?


----------



## ebi

kiwidave said:


> Here's a James Bond Micro Scalextrics Aston Martin I have converted to a Tyco 440 chassis.


Wow, impressing!!! Especially when i take a look at the MS racing version
in my shelf. Did you really convert it from the thing with the wing? Wow!
Can you tell something about the headlights? I can remember that this was
a question a few threads ago. So pleeeease... 


Regards
Ebi


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool conversion there James, James Kiwi!!! Super nice wheel package!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

SWEEET !!!! I need to find one for myself !!! Anything that will fit on tyco chassis!! yyeeaaahh.

Wes


----------



## Rolls

Awesome, KD. Low, sleek and very, very sexy. On a scale of 1 to 5, I'd give it a 007!


----------



## plymouth71

Wow. The one I got to drive wishes it was that cool!


----------



## bobhch

Kewi,

That is Stylish, Sleek and detailed out....love the plates and grill!!

Bob...look no curb feelers here mah...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Kiwi,
Great looker! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:dude:


kiwidave said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I'll get back to the Coupe soon. Here's a James Bond Micro Scalextrics Aston Martin I have converted to a Tyco 440 chassis. Wheels are by Tony and fitted with his stunning wheel inserts. I also applied a few coats of clear.



:thumbsup: YESH !!!

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you for your comments. The Aston is a fun car to run. But this AFX Magnatraction powered Life Like Mustang is more fun. Chassis has a real nice "Red Devil" arm. Shorten the axles and filed away the inside of the rims until everything cleared. Rims are original white AFX Turbines resprayed matte white. Removed the big white stripe and Mustang script for the sides. Did this the "old school" technique of fingernail and spit. Big thanks to Randy for helping me get this body.


----------



## clemedc

sweet work Dave I always love a FORD in my opinion that lifelike body just became better by mounting it to an AFX.


----------



## XracerHO

Great job on the Mustang with that low stance, it really looks good on the AFX chassis. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That's how it should have been made!!!! Thank you for showin' them Kiwi!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Perfect balance of sweet blue/white, and hunkered down just right!!


----------



## partspig

Nice job Kiwi!!!! :thumbsup: pig


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Great looking Ford!!! Can't believe I said that, the truth hurts sometimes!!! 
Good looking stance and makeover KD, much better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Great looking Ford!!! Can't believe I said that, the truth hurts sometimes!!!
> Good looking stance and makeover KD, much better!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


YEAH!!! SAME HERE!!! LOL..

Kiwi- Bada$$ car!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

That Mustang is sick - I love how it is slammed. Looks lower than a Ford GT. S W E E T !


----------



## Rolls

Absolutely brilliant, KD! One of LL's most bestest bodies slammed to a perfect stance and draped over a power-sliding AFX chassis. Looks too good! Positively brilliant!!


----------



## slotto

Great stuff there Kiwi


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. And yes Rolls it slides really good. To my surprise narrowing the axles made the Stang much more fun. The rear flicks around easy! Finished up the Coupe. This thing really put up a fight! Resindude coupe main body. Hot Wheels(plastic) fenders. 4 diecasts surrendered their parts. AFX Stocker wheels(wheels are from a earlier Mini Cooper project) painted white with small dome hubcaps. Paint is Metalcast red over a gold base. 
This car was inspired by the HT members that unselfishly share their ideas, tips and methods.


----------



## plymouth71

Beautiful!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm totally blown away kiwi!!! 1st class, perfect... I can't even come up with words good enough to describe it.. Gorgeous!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CJ53

KD.. 
One Word!..... EXCELLENT!!
CJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WOW DAVE!!!!!!!!!!


Really a work of art my brutha!!!


----------



## clemedc

another quality build KD thanks for posting


----------



## slotto

Amazing work Dave! Killer paint & great wheels.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


>


 This is one hot looking hot rod if you ask me!!! Liking that color and engine setup!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Amazing work, great paint & engine. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW ! ...that Coupe AIN'T No Rat Rod- It's BEAUTIFUL :thumbsup:
Man oh man, ZZ Top Look Out !


----------



## WesJY

FRICKIN AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Super Coupe

WOW!!! You took perfection to a whole new level.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

You're spinning gold down there in beautiful NZ! Wow and double wow! Hats off to you, kd!


----------



## tjd241

*What Santa drives in the offseason.*

That's a charp chort KD. Really lowered to the ground, twice pipes, candy apple red.... ooh clean ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

awesome Rod KD its a goes together well


----------



## Bill Hall

*What a great stuff*

Oh that's just super sweet Dave!

Great stance and attitude. Those pipes look awfully familiar! 

I'm really digging the full fender look and the exhaust played out under the running boards. I know how hard you worked to cram this one. First rate!


----------



## 41-willys

that is a sweet ride:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

wow... really beautiful work Dave!


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Job on the Maroon Metallic Hot Rod !!


Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for your comments. Bill, the pipes came from a Hot Wheels AMC Gremlin dirt racer. Ralphthe3rd uses one in his Dirt track diorama. Really cold here so things are backing up in the paint shop. 3 Fords and a Plymouth. 4 different casters!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yep Bill, KD's Headers came from a Diecast Hotwheels Gremlin Dirttracker -


----------



## Bill Hall

I was kidding on Kiwi....they look familiar cuz I used the same set on my recent purple Tudor.


----------



## 1scalevolvo

kiwidave said:


> Thank you all for your comments. Bill, the pipes came from a Hot Wheels AMC Gremlin dirt racer. Ralphthe3rd uses one in his Dirt track diorama. Really cold here so things are backing up in the paint shop. 3 Fords and a Plymouth. 4 different casters!


:thumbsup: I see a lot of potential with that '57 Plymouth Body on the left !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## kiwidave

Merry Xmas to all my HT friends. Nearly got the Cave sorted so will be back building cars soon. Wishing you all a great day!


----------



## alpink

Hey K-Dave. Merry Christmas man. have a great day/night!


----------



## bobhch

Merry Christmas Kewi...ho,ho,ho!!!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry down under Christmas Dave!!


----------



## kiwidave

Couple of Willys out back in the panel shop. Gasser and a fat ass Street Rod version.


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice looking pair. Can't wait to see some paint layed on those.
>Tom<


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I'm liking that fat ass version!!! Cool shed too...RM


----------



## clemedc

Yet another Kiwi project we will all look forward to.


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice teaser KD!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Kinda reminds me of an Ultra Slimfast commercial!! :lol::tongue:

This ought ot be interesting!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Kewi do you have a BIG decal for that?

Bob...just thinking out loud...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm liking that fat ass version!!! Cool shed too...RM


Was thinking the same thing about the FA. Gonna hold alot of tire up under there!  rr


----------



## slotto

That Big Bottom Girl is way cool. Got any extra?


----------



## tossedman

Dave, just found this thread. You've got some great looking cars there mate. Thanks for sharing.

Todd


----------



## kiwidave

Sorry slotto the Willys are all blems I got from Tony in the UK. I've decided I like blems! It's sorta like bringing a chassis back from the dead. Junkyard is work in progress.


----------



## WesJY

CANDY APPLE WILLY!!!!! SWEEETTT!!

Wes


----------



## alpink

FAT fendered hot rods make the rockin world go round!


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Willys is awesome!!!! Curvy... voluptuous... sexy!! :tongue: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

Yet another awesome KIWI MOBILE


----------



## tjd241

Ya gave us da Willys KD. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

KD, nothing says hot rodding like Candy Apple Red on an Awesome Willys that's lowered into the grass! Great car & Junkyard - 55 on top of van. .. RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's a Willys, jus sayn'!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Very good color choice and luv dat stance...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

That willy's casting is amazing Dave!!!!!!:freak:

Can't you make some copies????


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Great looking Willys!! (keep that thing away from a tech block)
I'm a huge fan of your junkyard collection out back! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

That candy apple wide azz Willy's is AWESOME!!!!! Great work.
The junk yard looks cool as well.
>Tom<


----------



## TBI

Wow! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI

NTxSlotCars said:


> I'm a huge fan of your junkyard collection out back! :thumbsup:


That Willys is so badass it made a Corvette rust


----------



## kiwidave

Bugger!!! I'll have to fix that TBI. Thanks for the comments guys. Need to finish off the Junkyard terrain. Needs muddy tire tracks maybe? I used the Junkyard as a backdrop because there is another Willys blem for comparison.


----------



## bobhch

*To the slammer with you & throw away the key...*clink* Aaaaaaaaaah*

Great Junkyard Kewi & That Willys is Super Great!!

New Zealand must not have a law about painting cars red & then putting Iron Crosses on the doors?? 

:roll: Just kidding as it looks perfect just the way it is :roll:

Only mandatory if the car is Gloss Red as Candy Red cars get the Grandfather Clause of option...yah got lucky this time. lol

Bob...I'll get your bail money restled up in a Jiffy...zilla


----------



## TBI

Leave the Vette rusty, it's one of a kind! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Bombastic!!! And with that chassis tucked under your artwork, it must be a missile. 

Really great, KD!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Great missle Dave.

Red over gold right? Simply beautiful!


----------



## slotto

kiwidave said:


> Sorry slotto the Willys are all blems I got from Tony in the UK. I've decided I like blems! It's sorta like bringing a chassis back from the dead. Junkyard is work in progress.


That's ok KD, I don't hate ya. I've learned it never hurts to ask. 
That is one killer Willys bro! Awesome job! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guy. Yep Bill Gold base. You can see in the chassis shot where the red is only a light coat.


----------



## kiwidave

Firstly, thank you Win43 for the body for this project very cool surprise! It's not red Zilla but I got a Iron cross in there! Really happy with this little yella altered! Can't wait to get it on my drag strip.


----------



## alpink

the altered is real sweet. is that a hairy Canary body?


----------



## kiwidave

Hairy Kiwi body! Started life as a Dash body.


----------



## alpink

Dave, that is really cool. way to go down under Dude!


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking altered KD.Looks like it's ready to rip.
>Tom<


----------



## TGM2054

That turned out really cool!!! I might have to do one my self!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Now that's slick right there!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Bill Hall

Nifty!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Just out of curiosity, is the "chubby" one a one off custom, or did Tony make the mold? She sure is sweet KD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

One off build Joe from a blem body.


----------



## clemedc

That yellow beast must be FAST, the driver looks like he is going 200mph sitting still. Good job KD.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Now that altered is sweet! I wonder if that body would work on a Tyco chassis?


----------



## XracerHO

Great altered. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Heck Kiwi your :roll:Yellow:roll: with flames Race Car doesn't need to be Red...FAR OUT!!

Look at all the neat little details that make this thing Crazy Cool...chrome parts, just the right rims and tires, driver, chute and pipes!!

Bob...Burn Rubber not your Soul...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Sweet altered dude!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

SWEET A$$ CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks for the comments guys! Here's a Stone, Wood, Cooke Willys Gasser replica. Body was a blem from Tony. Decals from Tony. Wheels are Vincents. Thanks to Hilltop I got to try some bare metal foil and I like it!!


----------



## clemedc

Sweet Willys Dave is it on a Tjet chassis?


----------



## kiwidave

Super G+ chassis. Fast!!!


----------



## tjd241

*That's great KD...*

Nice metallic light blue. Decals are awesome and I love the wide whitewall fronts. Time to roll that one outta the junkyard and into the garage. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

*Holy Smokes...*

Completely missed the Altered Dave. As I was backing out I saw a comment or two about an Altered... and I was like "What Altered"????... Shoot, I spaced on your yellow beast.... That I love too. Great work on all counts KD. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clemedc

ZzzoooooommMMMM


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> Nice metallic light blue. Decals are awesome and I love the wide whitewall fronts. Time to roll that one outta the junkyard and into the garage. :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Ditto on what Nuther said...AwEsUm!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Stone, Wood & Cooke me some breakfast...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> SWC has always been a classic and a favorite!!! Glad to see you do it justice!!! Very cool looking car!!! Now get it out of the junk yard!!! RM


----------



## partspig

Really nice looking builds Kiwi!! Cheers!! pig


----------



## onefastmustang

Another bad to the bone car from Kiwi!:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Dude!!!! Sweeeeeet!!!!!

Where did you get that fine power plant??


----------



## slotcarman12078

Super awesome Willys Dave!! I think I see some BMF on the side trim too?? Nice! Sweet job starting from a blem!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude!!!! Sweeeeeet!!!!!
> 
> Where did you get that fine power plant??


It looks like the ones that Maisto uses in there Muscle Cars.

Bz


----------



## Bill Hall

Oh that's VERY nice Dave!

Beautiful uniform metallic with great sparkle. 

Please tell us about the grill detail, I'm curious...?


----------



## 41-willys

Great Looking Willys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

41-willys said:


> Great Looking Willys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


I 2nd the motion ~!! :dude:Neal


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. Motor came from a Maisto diecast. Headers from a HW's gremlin. Yep Joe BMF trim. The fine mesh for the grill came from electric jug/kettle. Most kettles will have some sort of mesh in the spout! And the wife will probably never notice it gone!!!


----------



## tomhocars

Great job KD. Always loved there cars.It's a sad day to see that 55 chevy to the right in such shape.Can it get a little R E S P E C T.
Thanks ,
Tom Stumpf


----------



## alpink

another source for fine mesh is a tobacco/smoke shop that sells pipes. they have screens for pipes that are fine mesh and not too expensive. don't ask how I know where to get fine mesh screens for pipes!


----------



## kiwidave

These Impalas are going to make some very cool customs. Had to tidy up a couple of things. RRR wheels are gone as soon as I get more Vincents.


----------



## clemedc

Very nice Impala Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Right as rain...*

Crisp, clean, cool. :thumbsup:

btw KD... Are you near Houhora?... HUGE record Bluefin was just landed off there. 738 lbs... A new IGFA record. :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I like that driveway pic!!! Looking good, real good!!! RM


----------



## WesJY

WOW!! Very nice looking car!

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! That's at the opposite end of the same Island I'm on TJ. What a catch!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Found a little build time! Got a couple of Chevy's nearly ready for paint.


----------



## jobobvideo

nice driveway pic...just a thought how about adding a little black in the grill to break up all the sliver?

looking forward to seeing the paint on the one's in the shop.


----------



## slotto

Thats a great Imp Dave! Are you casting any for sale?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like them garage pics!!! RM


----------



## XracerHO

Also, looking forward to seeing the paint on the one's in the shop especially the older sedan. ..RL


----------



## bobhch

Dave,

Love that Red 1965 Impala!!

Oooooooooh and that garage of paintables are going to be neat also.

Bob...1965 forever...zilla


----------



## kiwidave




----------



## tjd241

*Good on ya KD...*

Your shop's panel beaters really laid down a sweet paint job on this one!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

kiwidave said:


>


hey Dave REAL KOOL job !! :thumbsup:

thought about doing the headlight lenses in a light coat of white or grey??
and the driving/fog lights in a light coat of yellow???

4 contrast ??
just an idea...maybe a bad 1 :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

WOW! 

Wait till Joez sees this Green Machine Eeeeh!! 

What a great fit...looks Super Duper Dude...Yeah Baby!!

Bob...Nice Job Mate...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Lookin' good Dave!! Super clean detail job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool rodding...down under style!!! Liking that green squirt job...RM


----------



## JordanZ870

What a beauty!
perfect color green!

I have a few of these on the back-lot. One is going to be green too!
so so sweet!


----------



## WesJY

WOW!!!  

Wes


----------



## clemedc

sweet car dave


----------



## JordanZ870

kiwidave said:


>


You know, I am drawn back to these pics twice and again.
Man, what a pretty car!:thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

Great paint & finish to the Hot Rod Sedan! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Rolls

Body to chassis fit is just amazing. Awesome, KD!


----------



## jobobvideo

green machine going gangster...nice one!


----------



## kiwidave

Sorry Slotto missed your question. No sorry the Impala is a pull back body. Check this thread. There's a link to the seller. The 39 Chev came from the same seller.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=354885

Thank you guys for the kind words. The paint is automotive touch up paint. A recent model Toyota color. I've posted pics of the mounts I did in the tips threads.


----------



## Bill Hall

Top shelf Dave!

I think you'll be seeing that shade of green real soon from a coupla other builders....LOL!
Thanx for the extra intel!


----------



## kiwidave

Another superb Hilltop canvas! Running a wide Tyco chassis, Tony's wheels and inserts. Decals by Pattos. Have had a plan for Jim Beam car for a while now. All the bits just fell together finally. This is a gift for a long time slot car mate, he's a Tyco guy and a legend in my book!!! Cheers!!


----------



## clemedc

Now your talkin KD, caint go wrong with Jim Beam.

Oh yeah the car is hot too.
Clem


----------



## tjd241

*Super Gift KD...*

You got the total package down perfect on this JB car. Sweet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Oh man, is that on the NHRA tour??? The gold wheel inserts accent the sponsorship very well!!! And the red roll cage is the added touch that really sets/shows her off...That's one good looking machine, jus sayn'...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking JB Camaro & nice interior detailing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Help!! My keyboard is flooded!!! You got me really thirsty KD!!!! Damn that's so beyond perfect!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

Beam me up, Dave!

What a beauty, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe

Great work on the JB camaro!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## bobhch

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Oh man, is that on the NHRA tour??? The gold wheel inserts accent the sponsorship very well!!! And the red roll cage is the added touch that really sets/shows her off...That's one good looking machine, jus sayn'...:thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


Kewi I Ditto what Hilltop said...WOW!

Bob...the red roll cage just says DETAILED OUT!!...zilla


----------



## jobobvideo

perfect design on the Jim Beam...their designers couldn't have made a better looking ride:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Wowser, KD! Wheels, cage, colors, even the way the JB logo on the side curves up the rear big haunches of the new Camaro... it all just works together to make an absolute knockout!!


----------



## WesJY

WHHOOAAAA!!! That CAR is HOT!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for the comments. Like Joez I had a paint issue on the next project nearing completion!! Some potty mouth and newly invented swear words coming from the shop!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great shop & like the detail! As Zilla says: It's time to wall away for awhile then upon return, I am sure you can fix it. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh bummer KD.  I've had nothing but bad luck trying to patch boo boos.... That Chebby looks sweet in blue too.


----------



## slotto

That Imp is killer KD!


----------



## roadrner

Dave,
Thought the samething about that Impala, the others look prettty go too!Dave.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*Love your rusy cars...*

Oooooooooooh pretty Blue Impala...don't worry you can fix it. 

This reminds me that eye have a few Impalas that need painting soon too.

Bob...not sure if Dave has enough rusty cars in his backdrops ...zilla


----------



## WesJY

AHHH... dont worry you can fix it!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave

Paint shop is looking like opening it's doors again soon as the weather warms up. In the meantime I've been playing around with Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## joegri

*day at the drags*

excelent kiwi d! that was a treat to watch. as the cars lined up i,d pick a car and of course i,d loose! great job on the cars and video! i like it lots.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Great Video Dave. Keep up the good work. Love the drag strip and the return loop is TOO SWEET! 

Rob


----------



## clemedc

Nice video KD I just love the HO drags. Thanks for posting

Clem


----------



## XracerHO

Great Parade of cars & Video! :thumbsup: Liked picking a car then watching for the red win light. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome video!!! There were some surprise winners in there for sure!! Hope things warm up soon so the shop can open sooner!!


----------



## slotto

Awesome Indeed! Love it!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I need to go by a new mouse...I wore my clicker out on the pause button, looking at all the beauties... Very cool video!!! RM


----------



## alpink

yeah man sweet video and real nice group of cars. was digging the sound track too.


----------



## GTPguy

Nice way to show off your great stable of cars. A couple questions.

Are you triggering the start tree remotely, or is that edited?

What did you use for the barriers on the sides? 
(good job blending them with the AW start line barriers)


----------



## WesJY

Awesome Video and cars!! :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How come the video is all white!!! I can't see it!!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How come the video is all white!!! I can't see it!!!!!!


Worked fine for me...Try dusting your monitor J65, may be all that kitchen remolding drywall dust covering your screen...RM


----------



## alpink

[email protected]


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. It really was fun putting that vid together after I sorted out how to use the software. 
GTPguy, I edited out the giant hand coming in and out of the shot when I was pushing the start button.
I cut down strips of 6mm MDF for the borders and track walls.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ahh thanks for the you tube link Kiwi. 

Track looks great. How about introducing us to the trophy chic at the end of the strip??:thumbsup:

That's some fine looking bunch of iron you got going there kiwi!!!!

RM like my nana would say "go $hit in ur hat and see how you look in brown curls!!" :freak: Lmfao!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> RM like my nana would say "go in ur hat and see how you look in brown curls!!" :freak: Lmfao!!!!


That was pretty good J65   ... I like that...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hilltop Raceway said:


> That was pretty good J65   ... I like that...RM



Yea my moms mother. Nana, she was the best!! I was the favorite 

It was the only time you heard her curse lol. I miss hereveryday. They dont make em like that no more. 18 years allready. Wow. Time flies. My sone was 3.


----------



## kiwidave

Dusted off some projects and got some bodies painted. Docsho sent me out some blems to play around with. Managed to get a Tjet chassis under one of them.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Whoa Dave, not so fast....tell me a little about that old Coupe


----------



## WesJY

Yeah!! I agree with Ralph. 

Wes


----------



## clemedc

Thats what we call a teaser pic

Clem


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Yeah, it's a Teaser shot- All Right !*

Teaser is RIGHT ! 
And btw- I also noticed that old 5 window coupe body sitting along side the shop- just behind the '57 Chevy Nose !


clemedc said:


> Thats what we call a teaser pic
> 
> Clem


----------



## slotcarman12078

I think the coupe is one of Doc's HO's bodies. Check out his post in S&S, or the Xmas in July thread. There was one in the exchange.


----------



## kiwidave

Yep that's it Joe. When I saw the one Eastside Johnny did I had to get one!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=159010&d=1345775549

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=159011&d=1345775549


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a cool pic of "this and that" stuff!!! RM


----------



## kiwidave

Pull back Impala body got a Tyco narrow chassis with the front axle moved forward on the chassis.


----------



## tjd241

Great stuff KD. You sure can dial'em in. With the wheels all tucked in, that Chevy looks bada$$. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Nice paint work Kiwi!

I'm sure its a missile on the Tyco platform.


----------



## JordanZ870

ProStreet is Neat and Yours is SWEET! :thumbsup:
Good show!


----------



## XracerHO

Great Chevy & low stance. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Chevy looks like it's ready to pounce!!! Stance and paint are awesome!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotto

Love the Imp KD!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys. Bill, It has some real top end! The tall rears really geared her up. They also raised the traction magnets and the narrow wheel track make it a strictly straight line car!!
Some build pics I forgot!


----------



## alpink

very cool Dave


----------



## bobhch

kiwidave said:


> Pull back Impala body got a Tyco narrow chassis with the front axle moved forward on the chassis.


Bad..............TO THE BONE!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Nice Impala scooter.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

That's a good looking hot rod!!! Likin' that hood modification!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Love loveove your cowl hood Dave!!!!


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you all for the kind words! Got one of Hilltops SuperNovas coming along!! This is getting a BIG motor and a nostalgia theme!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

And in a very Hilltop yellow paint job too!! Glad it's warming up for ya Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

that nova needs a hemi motor !!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WesJY said:


> that nova needs a hemi motor !!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Now that would be a sin!!!!!

Besides a hemi probably would kick and scream going in a GM!!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great looking Yellow SuperNova & like your paint stand idea. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Likin' the hood altercation!!! You should know my feeling's about the color already... I'm seeing a "WOW" factor here... RM


----------



## WesJY

joe65skylarkgs said:


> now that would be a sin!!!!!
> 
> Besides a hemi probably would kick and scream going in a gm!!!


lol!!!


----------



## kiwidave

4 gear chassis tucked inside a Hilltop SuperNova. 706Hemi's wheels and inserts. Patto's Badman 55 Chevy decals mixed up a bit! Gonna have to build a Ford to race this!!


----------



## WesJY

YEAH BABY!!! WHOooo! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## plymouth71

Tres Cool ! Where do you get your wheelie bars?


----------



## XracerHO

One MAD SUPERnova! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

WOW- that's one Deadly Looking SuperNOVA ! Ain't no other Match Race Car gonna touch that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

kiwidave said:


> Gonna have to build a Ford to race this!!


And KD says "Gonna have to build a Ford to race this!!"  Good luck with that idea KD!!! That is a bad looking Nova... :thumbsup::thumbsup: Likin' that hood design...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow Dave!!! You have a Glasstech Fairlane to match race it?? Looks awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Flabbergasting finish Dave!

My drool cup is full.


----------



## joegri

man there is somethin bout that shape i really like. i know... it,s a hilltop creation! way cool drag body man.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oh, I plum forgot.. Wicked job on the scoop/engine placement!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Now that's a Screaming Yellow Zonker. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Outa the park kiwi!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! P71 the wheelie bars came from 706hemi in the UK. Joe, just so happens there is a Glasstech Ford sitting here to partner the Madman car!


----------



## JordanZ870

That car is STUNNING, Dave! :thumbsup:
Your over-all concept flows beautifully 
from nose to tail. I am in love with this heavy Chevy!


----------



## bobhch

Dave you are a MADMAN!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Just plain AWESUM DUDE!!!!!...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Kiwi,
Great Nova! Love the take off on the Badman livery. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks guys! Hope Sandy didn't cause you guys too much grief! Here's another superb Glasstech casting. Running a new AW 4-gear chassis. The build went well right up to the clearcoat. It just ate the red Hot Wheels glass. I lost count of how many coats of floor polish it took to get things sorta back to normal!!
Will get some pics in good light tomorrow.


----------



## clemedc

nice wagon KD


----------



## tjd241

*Can't beat those G.T. castings......*

... or a Kiwi finish... Good On Ya KD. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Just LUV those '55-'56 Fords ! :thumbsup: atcha Dave !


----------



## slotcarman12078

Man, what a sweet color combo!! Excellent taping job!!! Those two colors don't always play nice together, especially if you spray clear lacquer over them. The red likes to bleed..

Looking awesome, Dave!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

WHOA!!! Thats a NICE LOOKING WAGON! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Very cool looking doubled flavored wagon there KD!!! Liking that small divider line too!!!...RM


----------

